# Mushkin Support Thread



## Zebbo (Oct 28, 2005)

I was asked to start Mushkin Support thread here.

We have three representatives here on TechPowerUp forums, me, Duonger and fusionpit. We're here to answer for your questions about Mushkin and our products and to give you support for our products.

Feel free to ask any questions from troubleshooting help to overclocking tips.

Do you want to give feedback about our customer service and technical support? http://forums.mushkin.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2833


----------



## intel igent (Oct 31, 2005)

zebbo waz up? welcome and thank you for providing this service to us  

could you reccomend me some ram for i865/i875 to run @ high frequency while maintaining low latencies and running 1:1 (stable), my VX is bugging me.

voltage is not a problem ive got a booster.

thnx


----------



## Zebbo (Oct 31, 2005)

Anytime 

Since UTT never worked that good with Intel chipsets I would recommend TCCD for you if you can't get your hands into any good old BH-5. Also both Redline HP3200 and Redline XP4000 has gone EOL and we don't manufacture them anymore.

In my opinion TCCD is your best bet if you can't get BH-5.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 31, 2005)

bh-5/tccd would be my best bet?

what chips were being used on the redlines? how come EOL?

thnx zebbo


----------



## Zebbo (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, BH-5 and TCCD would be your best bet. Personally I would try to find some nice clocking 2x512Mb BH-5 modules since 2x256Mb is no good for anything else than benching anymore.

With 865/875 chipset the timings affects more to performance than they do on A64 so I would try to get that BH-5 somewhere and if you can't possibly find any, just go with TCCD


----------



## intel igent (Nov 2, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> what chips were being used on the redlines? how come EOL?


----------



## Steven B (Nov 2, 2005)

utt ch5, and its EOL because that die isnt being manufactured anymore (to my understanding), if you want some my local microcenter still sells it. Shoot me a pm if your interested.


----------



## Zebbo (Nov 2, 2005)

Steven B said:
			
		

> utt ch5, and its EOL because that die isnt being manufactured anymore (to my understanding), if you want some my local microcenter still sells it. Shoot me a pm if your interested.



That is pretty much how the story goes


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)

Steven B said:
			
		

> utt ch5, and its EOL because that die isnt being manufactured anymore (to my understanding), if you want some my local microcenter still sells it. Shoot me a pm if your interested.



thnx for the offer


----------



## G.T (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello Mushkin geek type people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was on your site earlier eyeing up RAM for my system. (Currently running 1GB and a half of mediocre/cheapo stuff)

After browsing for a while and using your Analysis tool doofer I spyed this:

*Mushkin (991434) 2 Gb HP3200 Dual Pack 2 3 2 (2 x 1GB) *

Now, if I give my ASUS P4S800D-X/Asus P4P800-E Deluxe 4 sticks of this it should fly right?
(it/they can take 4GB of RAM) 

I am not (really) a gamer (Shock horror and yes I am a freak) however I do use Bryce, Paintshoppro w/FraxFlame plug-in and a lot of other image editing software like Fireworks etc and I multi task while using all of the above running at the same time a lot.

The other day I maxxed out of RAM (One was not amused) while working away so hence shopping about for RAM up to the task.

So oh Guru's of the Mushkin kit, what say you?
Will it allow me to do what I need to do with no quibbles and no holds barred no matter how hard I push it without OC'ing it.  & will it also make enough Case modders make the appropriate "oohs" and "Ahhhhs" and cause suitable amounts of dribble when I mention I got 4 Gigs of your bad boy kit in my rig?

(Bearing in mind you sell me kit and it sucks I am an Infantry trained soldier and can take your head off from 800m with a 5.56mm rifle.)


----------



## Duonger (Nov 30, 2005)

those should work well. the are very stable memory built with infineon chips. and the latency should allow you to do things faster also.

Duonger


----------



## G.T (Nov 30, 2005)

Good enough for me.

Thanks.


----------



## G.T (Dec 17, 2005)

/ordered a set

Should arrive Tuesday. =]


----------



## G.T (Dec 20, 2005)

It arrive.
It got installed.
It's sweet as.

Many thanks. =]

/one happy punter


----------



## dunnleed08 (Dec 29, 2005)

*memory help*

i am about to buy a two gb kit and i was wondering would these mushkin sticks.....N82E16820146366 ....be good for an all around gaming and media center pc...w/no over clocking.....nevermind...i bought corsair


----------



## Zebbo (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello to you all, 

I had a little holiday and I was few weeks away. However, I'm back now and here to help you all and I'm ready to answer for your questions


----------



## G.T (Jan 19, 2006)

Any chance of a discount on my next 2 gigs of uber groovey Musking RAM?


----------



## Zebbo (Jan 19, 2006)

As far as I know I'm not authorized to give permission for discounts, I'm sorry


----------



## Steevo (Jan 28, 2006)

What has you gots for low latentcy uber high speed?

Something in 2Gb kit, 3.3.3.7ish, and DDR500 with a little headroom?


----------



## Zebbo (Jan 29, 2006)

We got Redline XP4000 2x1GB using timings of 3-3-2-8, here's the link for the product page.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Jan 29, 2006)

Im also thinking to get that kit. But I want to be 100% sure its going to do 290Mhz... Can I be that for at least 99%?


----------



## Zebbo (Jan 29, 2006)

There's only very very very few amount modules that will do the 290MHz 3D stable. Average is pretty much from 260 to 280. Personally I haven't even seen a CE-6 chips doing 290MHz 3D stable. I've heard but I haven't seen.

The problem is on the chips and they can't take that high of an frequency, so it's all about the batch Infineon sends to us. I guess the chance to get kit that will do is about 3-5% no matter the manufacturer. Chips just can't take it.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, thx for you reply . I read in Anandtech's 2GB round up (part 2) they reached 293Mhz 3-3-2-7/8 @ 2.8V. Oh well, its still a nice kit .


----------



## Zebbo (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh, so it seems. I was not aware of that at all  However, looking good


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2006)

hey zebbo can u reccomend me plain DDR ram like 3200+ maybe? not hard care ocing ram or anything 2x512 decent timing ram would be awsome any thing u would reccomend naturally i can look but since you here..............


----------



## Zebbo (Feb 21, 2006)

XP3200 2-2-2

Works at DDR400 with tight timings and by loosening timings up to 2,5-3-3 they usually hit +260MHz. Potential is there if you happen to need it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2006)

exellent thnx so much that will do wondefully


----------



## steelballzz (Apr 4, 2006)

hello
i hope i am in the right place
here it goes

i just got my 3rd pair of redlines 4000 after 5,5 months waiting for the rma
slap the little monsters into the slots and run a few loops of memtest....all was ok so i went to remove the memory to shipp to the next owner.....and i was shocked
the heatspreaders just went off and the memory stayed in the slot...... 

brand new ones.....what am i suppose to do now

did i lost my warranty.......i didnt force anything.....the heatspreaders were loose

plz help me out on this

thnxs


----------



## Duonger (Apr 4, 2006)

steelballzz said:
			
		

> hello
> i hope i am in the right place
> here it goes
> 
> ...



I think it might just be the thermal tape. we can swap it out for you. Sorry about the inconvenience. 

Tom


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi, 

Around 1/2 year back, I purchased some Mushkin Redline XP4000. On the blister pack, it says 1GB XP4000 Redline.... what chips are these? TCCD or UTT? What V can I give them?

TIA


----------



## Duonger (Apr 5, 2006)

the 4000 were built with ch-utt chips. and speed bin to run at 4000.


----------



## D_o_S (Apr 5, 2006)

Duonger said:
			
		

> the 4000 were built with ch-utt chips. and speed bin to run at 4000.



So 3.5V?


----------



## ryboto (Apr 5, 2006)

I already got a reply from Mushkin cust. support, but, when can we expect to see DDR2-800 modules available?  I plan on upgrading to an AM2 socket system when the low power X2's come out, and I'd love to stick with mushkin for my next memory purchase..


----------



## infrared (Apr 5, 2006)

think you mean ddr2-8000 = 1ghz 

Hey, would it be possible to get mushkin pc2-8000 to review when it's released? Hopefully i'll be getting some corsair pc2-8500, and some ocz pc2-8000 ro review soon, and i'd love to get some mushkin memory to put through it's paces. Do you know when it will be released?


----------



## ryboto (Apr 5, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> think you mean ddr2-8000 = 1ghz


are you joking? PC6400(ddr2-800)


----------



## Zebbo (Apr 5, 2006)

D_o_S said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Around 1/2 year back, I purchased some Mushkin Redline XP4000. On the blister pack, it says 1GB XP4000 Redline.... what chips are these? TCCD or UTT? What V can I give them?
> 
> TIA



It is warrantied up to 3.5V


For all the DDR2 questions, we have a lot new parts going through tests but for the availability I can't say nothing yet.

Here's result of one DDR2 product we're going to release in near future


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2006)

hey zebbo, just thought id big it up to a fellow mushkin tech rep


----------



## Zebbo (May 22, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> hey zebbo, just thought id big it up to a fellow mushkin tech rep



Welcome friend


----------



## Ketxxx (May 22, 2006)

Ta m8ty


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 6, 2006)

Better edit your starting post to add Ketxxx then Zebbo?!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 7, 2006)

Its cool, I stand out a bit more now I got a pic of me up


----------



## dj_dn (Jul 14, 2006)

*Ram prob*

Hi I own a pair of Mushkin XP PC4000 2GB kit. The problem here is that I can’t run it at 2.8volts because I own an ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 and the max voltage for it is 2.7volts. When I don’t OC my processor I can (DDR 400 on both CPU and ram, with 3-4-3-8 1T) run memtest86+ for 8 hours (I shut it down). I know it’s not my CPU its Opteron 165 stepping CCBBE 0610 (runs Prime 95 for 8 hours at 2.7 GHz, fsb 300 with ram divider because of low voltage). My CPU never goes over 49C under load idle at 35.

So my question is, until I hard mod my mobo for 2.85volts, what speed and timings should I run it at when at 2.7 volts because at ddr 500 with stock timings the computer locks up at random times even when I am doing nothing to hard for the computer, browsing and listening to music. 

At the same time are my rails normal under load, see pic. 

Ill be back with full results of every test I am doing.


----------



## Zebbo (Jul 17, 2006)

I replied into your other thread as well but I can clarify it more here.

The issue is Command Per Clock and AsRock board you have is known to have problems with it. Command rate however is not a memory timing you have used to seen (CAS, TRCD, TRP and so on), but its timing used to control latency on the memory controller. If you want to go with 1T, I'm afraid you would have to get a new motherboard.

For UCCC overclocking in most cases best overclocks has been seen with 2.65-2.75V and 2.8V does nothing else but decreases the OC. Try to start from 2.6V and make your way up from there.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 24, 2006)

I have Mushkin PC3200 LII V2 1GB XP3200 (2x512) in slots 1 and 2 on a MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum nForce4 Ultra board. I can't run at stock timmings I have to use 2.5-4-4-8 @ 1T and 2.75  or 2.8 volts (I think), don't know if it is the board or the ram. I have been thinking about switiching to a dfi lanparty ut nf4 ultra d do you think it would run any better on this board?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2006)

Try 2.8v vdimm and check for any bios updates for your board. if you list all  current memory settings we can help more


----------



## bchivers (Jul 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Try 2.8v vdimm and check for any bios updates for your board. if you list all  current memory settings we can help more


Tried 2.8v, I do have the latest bios and not sure what you mean by "if you list all  current memory settings". Would that be 2.5-4-4-8?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2006)

if you look in your bios you will find something with a heading like "memory timings" or "dram paramaters" or something like that, enter that page and thats what i mean by current memory timings


----------



## bchivers (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's what I could find.
2.5-4-4-8
TRC12
TRFC24t
TRRD - Auto
1T
Read preable value - 6ns
Async latency - 6ns.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 25, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> Here's what I could find.
> 2.5-4-4-8
> TRC12
> TRFC24t
> ...


If you need something else let me know, Thanks.


----------



## Zebbo (Jul 25, 2006)

I assume he meant alpha timings: Trrd, Twr, Twtr, Trwt + other memory settings.

If I remember right MSI K8N Neo4 has those available in BIOS.

If you can, download CPU-Z and check you are using correct memory slots and that memory is in dual channel mode.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 25, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> I assume he meant alpha timings: Trrd, Twr, Twtr, Trwt + other memory settings.
> 
> If I remember right MSI K8N Neo4 has those available in BIOS.
> 
> If you can, download CPU-Z and check you are using correct memory slots and that memory is in dual channel mode.


Here are the results from CPU-Z. It looks like I am in the right slots and DDR mode.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2006)

can you download and post a screenshot of A64 tweaker? its more detailed than cpu-z


----------



## bchivers (Jul 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> can you download and post a screenshot of A64 tweaker? its more detailed than cpu-z


Hope this is what you need.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Zebbo (Aug 2, 2006)

Download A64Info here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=96678

Set memory voltage to 2.7-2.8V and these in BIOS as well as rated timings:
Trc - 7
Trfc - 15
TRRD - 2 or 3
1T
Read preable value - 5ns
Async latency - 7ns

Once you have download A64Info, take a screen and post it as attachment here. It might be Drive Strength settings are way off.


----------



## bchivers (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Zebbo, I really appreciate your help. Here are the attachments you asked for.


----------



## Zebbo (Aug 2, 2006)

Didnt you have a problem to get it run at stock timings and voltage? Judging from the screenshot you are at 287MHz for memory?


----------



## bchivers (Aug 3, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> Didnt you have a problem to get it run at stock timings and voltage? Judging from the screenshot you are at 287MHz for memory?


I can't get it to run at stock timmings. I ran memtest64 at stock and got all kinds of errors. I have crashes and freeze ups at the present timmings. I have set it to the specs you recommened and so far have not had any problems. Thanks.

Edit: Not sure if this is your area of expertice if not then no need to reply. I don't know how to set my virtual memory for the best performance, I have read to many conflicting articles, am a little confused.


----------



## Zebbo (Aug 3, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> I can't get it to run at stock timmings. I ran memtest64 at stock and got all kinds of errors. I have crashes and freeze ups at the present timmings. I have set it to the specs you recommened and so far have not had any problems. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Not sure if this is your area of expertice if not then no need to reply. I don't know how to set my virtual memory for the best performance, I have read to many conflicting articles, am a little confused.



Drive Strength settings are very important to gain stability especially with modules based on TCCD chips.

I would start by trying:
DRAM Drive Strength: Weak
DRAM Data Drive Strength: Level 2 (Reduced 30%) / Level 3 (Reduced 15%)

As for pagefile its better to leave it enabled on system that is used for something else than plain benchmarking.


----------



## bchivers (Aug 3, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> Drive Strength settings are very important to gain stability especially with modules based on TCCD chips.
> 
> I would start by trying:
> DRAM Drive Strength: Weak
> ...


Again Zebbo thank you for your help. I'm sure this will make a difference will post back later after I try it out. . As for pagefile I will assume you meant to let Windows control the setting and amount. 
Thank you B.Chivers


----------



## bchivers (Aug 7, 2006)

It seems to be somewhat  better then it was, thanks.


> I would start by trying:
> DRAM Drive Strength: Weak
> DRAM Data Drive Strength: Level 2 (Reduced 30%) / Level 3 (Reduced 15%)


You said start by trying, what do you recommend after I have tried this?


----------



## bchivers (Aug 9, 2006)

I can set the settings you recommended with A64INFO which is good until I reboot but I tried to set them permanently in the bios and it wouldn't post. Had to clear CMOS. Some of the settings are not in my bios, wonder if that had anything to do with it (dram drive strength and dram data drive strength)?


----------



## Zebbo (Aug 10, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> I can set the settings you recommended with A64INFO which is good until I reboot but I tried to set them permanently in the bios and it wouldn't post. Had to clear CMOS. Some of the settings are not in my bios, wonder if that had anything to do with it (dram drive strength and dram data drive strength)?



It should not have anything to do with it since it wipes out whatever changes you have done once you reboot the system. Drive Strengths are values that can be very sensitive with some of the modules and will help you fine-tune your overclock, however all manufacturers doesnt include such settings on their bioses. DFI and few ATI branded boards are only one that has nice selection of different Drive Strength settings.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

bchivers said:


> I can set the settings you recommended with A64INFO which is good until I reboot but I tried to set them permanently in the bios and it wouldn't post. Had to clear CMOS. Some of the settings are not in my bios, wonder if that had anything to do with it (dram drive strength and dram data drive strength)?



What DDR frequency are you attempting to run at?

ed- pm me if you want with some details and i'll make some more suggestions. im so busy keeping an eye out for folk having mushy memory probs i often clean forget about this thread


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)

for you:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105089

wr atm


----------



## Zebbo (Aug 15, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> for you:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105089
> 
> wr atm



Some nice numbers


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=276

would this memory be able to handle (380) 760mhz @ 2.0 volts with the 3-3-3-10 timings?


----------



## Zebbo (Aug 17, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=276
> 
> would this memory be able to handle (380) 760mhz @ 2.0 volts with the 3-3-3-10 timings?



Most of the modules will require 2.1V for that or even 2.2V but I cant guarantee you will get it. What I can guarantee is PC5300 (DDR667) with 3-3-3-10 timings.


----------



## AleksandarMartinov (Oct 11, 2006)

Got any oppinion on 2X512 Corsair TwinX 3200C2PRO?


----------



## Duonger (Oct 11, 2006)

AleksandarMartinov said:


> Got any oppinion on 2X512 Corsair TwinX 3200C2PRO?



hmmm???


----------



## AleksandarMartinov (Oct 11, 2006)

No really,as your competition u must've tried it.I'm just interested in how much o/c can they take.I really wanted to get Mushkin but i can't find ones in Macedonia(Macedonia is north neighbour of Greece in case you wondered)


----------



## layt (Oct 20, 2006)

*new system*

I just ordered a new E6400 system, and was looking for ram when I found a Mushkin 2x1G kit for $275 (im in Australia). The description given is DDR2 2048MB (2x1G) 5300 667Mhz Mushkin, 5-5-5-15. I hope its not a pricing error, its by far the cheapest 2Gig kit ive found anywhere. Could you possibly give me a link to some more detailed info on this stuff? Im using this system  at home mainly for gaming and a bit of video editing/encoding etc This ram should give me reasonable performance for the price?? (I cant really justify spending twice as much for 6400 etc). How much difference is actually noticeable for what im using it for?
(Decided to order it anyway, done and done).


----------



## Pacha (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello, I've just had one of my redline XP4000 2-2-2 UTT kit stick which has gone dead,

I sent an email to support_at_mushkin.com (to ask for an RMA) including the reference of the kit, the invoice, the descriptions of the problem and of my system specs.

Is everything ok with this form and must I send the two modules back to Mushkin? and where (I live in Paris)? I don't have any other kit to substitute during the shipping/return time, at the moment I'm happy with running on one module rather than none.
As I guess these modules aren't produced any more, am I going to receive a new kit like mine or another kind of kit?


----------



## Pacha (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks zebbo for support,

problem solved (coldboot) with great efficiency


----------



## Zebbo (Oct 24, 2006)

No problem


----------



## Duonger25 (Nov 5, 2006)

I apologize to the member of Techpowerup. KET has stepped above his ground. Mushkin is not hear to slander or comment on other company's products. We are here to survive on our merits and work closely with the community to better our products. Ket is young and eager and he has stepped above his means. I will speak to him and settle this matter. Please accept my sincere apologies.

You can contact me to comment on this if you need. My email is tom@mushkin.com

Tom


----------



## pt (Nov 13, 2006)

Duonger25 said:


> I apologize to the member of Techpowerup. KET has stepped above his ground. Mushkin is not hear to slander or comment on other company's products. We are here to survive on our merits and work closely with the community to better our products. Ket is young and eager and he has stepped above his means. I will speak to him and settle this matter. Please accept my sincere apologies.
> 
> You can contact me to comment on this if you need. My email is tom@mushkin.com
> 
> Tom



so that's why he lost is mushkin tech support user name


anyways my doubt is:
how much will this ram overclocks with 1.95vdimm?
if i can get any overclock at all
http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=347

would this run at 1.95vdimm?
http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=276


thanks in advance


----------



## Judas (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not get the same kit i have, but in 2gb version ..  you will get a little bit more performance out of it  

think that kit you were looking at wont run at 1.95v 
 it says here 2.1 -2.3v 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mushkin/XP2-5300/1

yeah i have noticed that ket has been missing ...hope he comes back soon


----------



## pt (Nov 16, 2006)

Judas said:


> Why not get the same kit i have, but in 2gb version ..  you will get a little bit more performance out of it
> 
> think that kit you were looking at wont run at 1.95v
> it says here 2.1 -2.3v
> ...




doesn't have money  to buy 2gb i'm going for some adata ones, since the guys at the shop where they sell the mushkin ones doesn't anser the phones nor emails


----------



## bchivers (Nov 21, 2006)

*Need help with ram timing.*

Not sure what to set the timing at for this board. With my MSI board I was able to run at 500mhz without any problems but since I switched to a DFI board I am unable to run at 466mhz without crashing.


----------



## DIBL (Nov 21, 2006)

"Serial Presence Detect failed or information missing - will attempt to set configuration ...."  (approximate verbiage)

This is what my new Intel BOXDXBXLKR mobo posted on the first boot attempt with a set of Mushkin Redline modules (p/n 996525).  It then proceeded to set the Redlines up as 512 MB each, even though they are labeled and advertised as 1 GB each.  I played around raising the memory voltage to 2.2V, but it didn't make any difference. Upon seeing my CPU-Z screen shots and the Intel mobo utility screen shots which showed that I had downloaded and flashed the latest BIOS version, the excellent support folks at Mushkin quickly provided an RMA number and the modules are on their way back, to be replaced.  They think maybe it was a SPD-writing error in producing the modules.

But, I'm wondering if there is an issue with this particular mobo/BIOS and the fast Mushkin Redlines?  Or in general? Could my PCI Express-16 nVidia card be involved in this little snafu?  If it wasn't a Mushkin QA problem, then I'm still going to have the problem when a replacement set of Redlines appears. All advice welcome!


----------



## Fusionpit (Nov 21, 2006)

DIBL said:


> Mushkin QA problem!



If you are the individual that called our Tech support hotline, then yes, it was simply a programming error.  If the module is programmed as our 991524, when it it a 991525, then it will only show the amount of space as set by the SPD information.


----------



## DIBL (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, I got great support from the Mushkin hotline folks -- no complaint whatsoever.

But, I don't get the "SPD failed ..." part of it -- I would have expected a "successful" detection of the "wrong" part, if the 975X were simply fooled into thinking they were p/n 991525.

No?


----------



## Fusionpit (Nov 21, 2006)

DIBL said:


> Yes, I got great support from the Mushkin hotline folks -- no complaint whatsoever.
> 
> But, I don't get the "SPD failed ..." part of it -- I would have expected a "successful" detection of the "wrong" part, if the 975X were simply fooled into thinking they were p/n 991525.
> 
> No?



It's possible that the SPD was not written correctly when it was programmed.  Were both sticks saying the same thing?


----------



## DIBL (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, they appeared to be a matched pair of 512 MB sticks.  But that was after I accepted the BIOS error and let it configure the memory.


----------



## bchivers (Nov 24, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Zebbo (Nov 24, 2006)

bchivers said:


> Not sure what to set the timing at for this board. With my MSI board I was able to run at 500mhz without any problems but since I switched to a DFI board I am unable to run at 466mhz without crashing.



Are the specs same with info that can be found from your system specs?


----------



## bchivers (Nov 24, 2006)

Zebbo said:


> Are the specs same with info that can be found from your system specs?


Sorry but I don't understand your question.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 24, 2006)

bchivers said:


> Sorry but I don't understand your question.



In order to provide better support he's asking if the info about your system in your systems specs are what you're asking the timing question about ..


----------



## bchivers (Nov 24, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> In order to provide better support he's asking if the info about your system in your systems specs are what you're asking the timing question about ..



Thank you for the explanation. Yes the info is up to date and those are the settings I am asking about.


----------



## bchivers (Nov 28, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Zebbo (Nov 28, 2006)

I apology the delay.

Set memory voltage to 2.7V-2.8V and here's some settings:

Tcl: 2.5
Trcd: 3
Tras: 7
Trp: 3
Trc: 7
Trfc: 14-15
Trrd: 2-3
Twr: 2
Twtr: 1
Trwt: 2-3
Tref: 3120

DRAM Drive Strength: 7
DRAM Data Drive Strength: 2
Max. Async. Lat.: 8ns
Read Preamble: 5ns
Idle Cycle Limit: 16
Dynamic Counter: Enable
R/W Bypass: 16x
Bypass Max: 7x


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 2, 2006)

have mushkin pc3500 level2 black ddr
have dfi cfx3200 mobo
have 4x512 sticks
can get only 2 sticks to run on mobo
set mobo to t2,get 3 x512 sticks ,some times get hardware  prob  with blue screen
,cant get 4 x512 sticks to run 
any ideas mushkin people


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 2, 2006)

kelticknight said:


> have mushkin pc3500 level2 black ddr
> have dfi cfx3200 mobo
> have 4x512 sticks
> can get only 2 sticks to run on mobo
> ...



Probably a DFI bios issue.. But set latencys looser (2.5-3-3 for starters) since I'm not sure if you have the BL II tccd, or BH-5. I dunno how BH-5 reacts to CAS of 3.

4 sticks WILL require looser timings, E6 CPU's may handle it a lot better than previous ones, but its still a lot to pull..


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 2, 2006)

bh-5


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 2, 2006)

kelticknight said:


> have mushkin pc3500 level2 black ddr
> have dfi cfx3200 mobo
> have 4x512 sticks
> can get only 2 sticks to run on mobo
> ...



have you tried to set drive strength to 10 or higher and data strength to 50% ... also increase the  HTBus Reciever Impedance to at least 10, I'm running 14 with my 2gb Redline... I've had 4 dimms running on this mobo ... might still have the BIOS settings saved ... I'll post them for you if I get a chance ....


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 2, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> have you tried to set drive strength to 10 or higher and data strength to 50% ... also increase the  HTBus Reciever Impedance to at least 10, I'm running 14 with my 2gb Redline... I've had 4 dimms running on this mobo ... might still have the BIOS settings saved ... I'll post them for you if I get a chance ....



try tomorrow as have to do 12 hr work shift
only disabled command per clock
left rest on auto


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 2, 2006)

kelticknight said:


> try tomorrow as have to do 12 hr work shift
> only disabled command per clock
> left rest on auto



Thats why.

SPD for those sticks: 2-2-2-5

4x 512 @ 2-2-2-5 is awefully hard to maintain.


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 2, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Thats why.
> 
> SPD for those sticks: 2-2-2-5
> 
> 4x 512 @ 2-2-2-5 is awefully hard to maintain.



never had to change my default seting in bios for memory before
when you say,2-2-2-5
theres so much more to the dfi cfx3200 mobo as far as settings go
must check out how to apply setting in cfx3200,will see if i can find settings for mushkin pc3500 somewhere


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 2, 2006)

kelticknight said:


> never had to change my default seting in bios for memory before
> when you say,2-2-2-5
> theres so much more to the dfi cfx3200 mobo as far as settings go
> must check out how to apply setting in cfx3200,will see if i can find settings for mushkin pc3500 somewhere



2-2-2-5 are the basic settings most if not all mobos give you.. starting with the CAS..

I believe its listed 2-2-5-2 in the DFI bios, but I haven't looked for a while. Its the main 4 timings CPU-z gives you when you view memory settings.

You never had to change them before because 1, 2, and even 3 sticks should be able to handle it fine, probably even 1T with 3.

4 stick, however fully loads both memory controller channels, and pulling super tight timings is too straining on the memory controller for it to work stably. Original A64's had a hard time even running 4 sticks, a new E6 should be able to run 4 pretty easily, but we are still a long ways from 2-2-2-5 1T with 4x 512.

Memory timings below, from zebbo should be fine with 4 sticks...



Zebbo said:


> Set memory voltage to 2.7V-2.8V and here's some settings:
> 
> Tcl: 2.5
> Trcd: 3
> ...


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't think 7 for DRAM Drive strength will work on the 3200 with 4 sticks ... at least not from my experience and these boards are suppose to be able to run 4 sticks at 1t ... with no oc however ... I ran 4 sticks of TCCD to 275mhz @2t


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 2, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> I don't think 7 for DRAM Drive strength will work on the 3200 with 4 sticks ... at least not from my experience and these boards are suppose to be able to run 4 sticks at 1t ... with no oc however ... I ran 4 sticks of TCCD to 275mhz @2t



*The board, yes.

His CPU, No.*

As for the DRAM drive strength, sorry, goin with what looked close


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 2, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> 2-2-2-5 are the basic settings most if not all mobos give you.. starting with the CAS..
> 
> I believe its listed 2-2-5-2 in the DFI bios, but I haven't looked for a while. Its the main 4 timings CPU-z gives you when you view memory settings.
> 
> ...



cheers
will give a try,other wise will get mushkin pc4000 redline of 2x1gig sticks,as some have them
my cpu running good,my psu which i expect probs with running great,ca't use uli drivers on cd as system won't run after installing them,using windows drivers ,think older uli drivers windows put in
will check
if i can sort out memory and uli drivers,will be sorted,my bios date is 25/04/06
don't know if getting the newest bios any good,as some have good results and some dont
funny how 3 stick will run,after while get dreaded blue screen ,
will try those settings


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 3, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> *The board, yes.
> 
> His CPU, No.*
> 
> As for the DRAM drive strength, sorry, goin with what looked close



I hear what you are saying but I don't think his cpu is the limiting factor.. the issue would be if he could get better bandwidth at the higher mhz, to run at 1T he'd have to keep the clocks low, as which running 2T and higher clocks he's better off... bottom line is he needs to manual set most of the settings and not use the auto settings... 

Keltic if you use MSN ... pm me your addy and we can try to get together and I can help you with your BIOS settings... 

Zebbo feel free to jump in here ...


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whats the differnce between 1T and 2T?


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 3, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> I hear what you are saying but I don't think his cpu is the limiting factor.. the issue would be if he could get better bandwidth at the higher mhz, to run at 1T he'd have to keep the clocks low, as which running 2T and higher clocks he's better off... bottom line is he needs to manual set most of the settings and not use the auto settings...
> 
> Keltic if you use MSN ... pm me your addy and we can try to get together and I can help you with your BIOS settings...
> 
> Zebbo feel free to jump in here ...


cheers


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 3, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> I hear what you are saying but I don't think his cpu is the limiting factor.. the issue would be if he could get better bandwidth at the higher mhz, to run at 1T he'd have to keep the clocks low, as which running 2T and higher clocks he's better off... bottom line is he needs to manual set most of the settings and not use the auto settings...
> 
> Keltic if you use MSN ... pm me your addy and we can try to get together and I can help you with your BIOS settings...
> 
> Zebbo feel free to jump in here ...





No, the issue is he cant boot! LOL!


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 3, 2006)

have 2 probs
one is if i use 4 x 512 sticks of mushkin pc3500 level 2 black,wont boot,even with commad per clock disabled
at moment only using 2 sticks ,can use 3,after a hour get blue screen with 3 sticks
second problem is have formatted 4 times and installed wins and drivers for hardware,everytime my usb keyboard get disabled
my bios is 25/04/2006
havent tryed new bios yet
this is the biggy
if i install uli drivers off dfi cd like uli ide controller etc,and reboot,sysyem wont boot and have to format again,windows has some ide controller drivers and others replacing the uli ones 
need to get full set of uli drivers taht work better what i have  ,other wise me mr guinness will be saying hi


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 3, 2006)

kelticknight said:


> have 2 probs
> one is if i use 4 x 512 sticks of mushkin pc3500 level 2 black,wont boot,even with commad per clock disabled
> at moment only using 2 sticks ,can use 3,after a hour get blue screen with 3 sticks



I'm assuming timings are not changing with the 3rd stick added--- meaning you're getting a loss of stability with that third stick at the same timings. Makes sense with not having a 4th stick booting.

Loosen the overall timings manually and 3 sticks should become stable... then try adding a 4th.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> Whats the differnce between 1T and 2T?



Please excuse my laziness in not being bothered to write a paragraph in response but I have a bit of a hangover!  take your pick out of these 2 links and they will explain all fairly simply:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1637826,00.asp

http://techreport.com/etc/2005q4/mem-latency/index.x?pg=1


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 3, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> No, the issue is he cant boot! LOL!



bottom line then .. I have the mobo and I don't think you do ... I know how much of a pain in the arse it is to setup and using auto settings just don't cut it... throwing out copied timings isn't going to cut it either... this mobo also has memtest built into the BIOS so he can also check his timings before he boots into the OS... I've already given him a great setup guide here ... I have had the problem of not being able to boot into the OS with 4 sticks much less to even get it to boot and have an idea of how to get him going...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 3, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> bottom line then .. I have the mobo and I don't think you do ... I know how much of a pain in the arse it is to setup and using auto settings just don't cut it... throwing out copied timings isn't going to cut it either... this mobo also has memtest built into the BIOS so he can also check his timings before he boots into the OS... I've already given him a great setup guide here ... I have had the problem of not being able to boot into the OS with 4 sticks much less to even get it to boot and have an idea of how to get him going...



*points at sig*

DFI NF4. I've also played with many of the NF2's aswell. I'm not new to the whole DFI timing fun 

He gets severe instabilitys with 3 sticks, and 4 sticks won't POST. That points to instabilitys in the memory controller and/or settings.

AUTO automatically sets the timings to SPD. The A64 memory controller was supposed to, IIRC, default 4 sticks to a lower speed BECAUSE of this issue, and runnign 4 sticks at ddr400 wasn't possible on the first revision A64's.

DFI's bios probably overrides this feature, if it even still is there. (or if it was maybe a bios feature to begin with).

Auto setting it to 2-2-2-5 (because thats the SPD) was flaky running single or dual sticks on my Winchester, 4 sticks could very well do the same... I had a bunk 2-2-2-5 rated stick, aswell that was unstable at those timings, despite the chips being TCCD.

They aren't really "random" timings. They are mid-range timings intended for stability.

I really doubt he's worried about a little bit of bandwidth right now, he just wants his system to boot and run properly....

Unless DFI's ati chipset has changed the whole A64 memory timing game on me?


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 3, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> *points at sig*
> 
> DFI NF4. I've also played with many of the NF2's aswell. I'm not new to the whole DFI timing fun
> 
> ...




I see then, you already have his issues figured out... why did I bother to post anyways


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 3, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> I see then, you already have his issues figured out... why did I bother to post anyways


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 3, 2006)

ok
didnt get much time to chec out the system as had to do 12 hr grave shift,this is what i have do before comming to work
in bios ,checked opmised setting and enabled command per clock,got rid of dfi logo when booting as pain,only have maxtor 160 gb d-drive installed with windows,2 x512 sticks for now,
instaaled only off dfi cd the maxwell lan drivers and directx 9c till i find out the best uli or what ever drivers to install,let windows install ali drivers to replace uli
booted up system and hung there for 4 mins,if i reboot ,it would always hang for few mins before rebooting,what up with this
the code display on mobo says ff which is said to mean all ok
what a bloody mobo


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 11, 2006)

Would appear that there is a known issue with using the ULI raid and it forces the Drive strength to AUTO .. you need to do the BIOS upgrade... more than likely the reason why you are having issues...


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 11, 2006)

hey urlyin
been busy at work
got system to work ok with 2 ide drives and 1 sata
windows hardware was looking for sata drivers so ,let it get off cd,it found th uli  sata  controller driver and loaded it,funny thing ,is windows still calls it Ali sata controller?
everything working good
on memory,mushkin sent me settings to see if i could get all 4x512 to work,still only could get 3 sticks to work,mushkin tech say my pc3500 level2 black has chips that my cfx3200 dont work with,outhside that fact the memory controller would struggle anyways
mushkin say need 2x1gb sticks if i want 2gb memory
hers what my choices are ,tell me what you pick in 1,2,3 
2Gb A-Data DDR PC4000 Vitesta Extreme Edition Dual Channel kit
http://www.memory-configurator.com/...a_Extreme_Edition_Dual_Channel_kit/index.html
2Gb G.Skill ZX Series DDR PC3200 (DDR400) 2-3-2-5 Dual Channel kit
http://www.memory-configurator.com/...00-DDR400-2_3_2_5_Dual_Channel_kit/index.html
2Gb Mushkin DDR XP3700 eXtreme Performance 3-3-3-8 Dual Channel kit
http://www.memory-configurator.com/...rformance_3_3_3_8_Dual_Channel_kit/index.html
2Gb Patriot PC3200 Low Latency Dual Channel kit 
http://www.memory-configurator.com/...C3200_Low_Latency_Dual_Channel_kit/index.html

heres the web page with full 2gb pack ,some out of stock
was looking at mushkin redline,wont be in stock till after xmass
http://www.memory-configurator.com/products/type/Computer_Memory/DDR_RAM/Capacity-2Gb.html


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 11, 2006)

Here has the Mushkin Redline 2gb Kit in stock 991493... using the same memory in my 3200, no complaints


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 11, 2006)

redline 2x1gb


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 11, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Here has the Mushkin Redline 2gb Kit in stock 991493... using the same memory in my 3200, no complaints


cheers for find
same company with different sites


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 11, 2006)

303.00 EUR
Euro = 401.091 USD
United States Dollars 

OUCH!  

The A-DATA maybe a better buy given the price


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 11, 2006)

50 euros of difference between the A-DATA AND REDLINE
is the A-DATA any good


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 11, 2006)

free delivery


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 11, 2006)

timming look better on redline
3-3-2-8
A-DATA is 3-4-4-8


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 12, 2006)

kelticknight said:


> timming look better on redline
> 3-3-2-8
> A-DATA is 3-4-4-8



Personal choice would be the Mushkin but A-Data has a good rep, considering I paid half that for my sticks here across the pond in the states I'm not sure that kind of cash is worth it for DDR1 these days, unless of course you plan on keeping the DFI setup for some time... not sure what to expect out of the A-Data but from want I've seen most can get close to or above 270mhz out of the Redline...


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 12, 2006)

50 euros between the 2
not sure,if i got a-data,would save a abit,will be keeping a year as next upgrade will  have to change cpu and mobo
want to enjoy setup for while before upgrading again
not sure which to get


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 12, 2006)

Get the Mushkin then


----------



## kelticknight (Dec 12, 2006)

2 GB CellShock DDR PC4000 3-4-4-8 Dual Channel kit 
OR
2Gb A-Data DDR PC4000 Vitesta Extreme Edition Dual Channel kit
dont know much about cellshock
so A-DATA leads


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Won't boot with 512mb installed*

So the memory I recently ordered arrived today...and I have to admit I was a little excited.  I got 2x256mb pc100 168pin sdram by Mushkin for my HP PIII 1.ghz machine that previously had only 256mb (128x2)

This is only my second time ever messing with memory and the first time I didn't have any problems so I guess this is my "First Time" meaning I have no idea where to begin :-(

Basically boots but not to windows (oh I should mention I'm running WinXP Pro (but I don't have SP2) -- I end up at the boot screen where you have the options to choose SAFE MODE, LAST KNOWN GOOD, etc. etc.

No matter what I choose I end up back at that screen so I tried just one of the 256 sticks...that works fine...so I checked the other by itself and that works fine...then I tried 1 256 and 1 128stick in slots 1 and 2 respectively and they work fine together so I'm kind of at a loss. Obviously both slots work and both sticks, but not together !!

I'm still hangin on to the excitement a little but its fading fast -- please HELP !!


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

bankrboy30 said:


> So the memory I recently ordered arrived today...and I have to admit I was a little excited.  I got 2x256mb pc100 168pin sdram by Mushkin for my HP PIII 1.ghz machine that previously had only 256mb (128x2)
> 
> This is only my second time ever messing with memory and the first time I didn't have any problems so I guess this is my "First Time" meaning I have no idea where to begin :-(
> 
> ...




post your full system specs so we can help you


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 5, 2007)

Updated...sorry I was trying to spare myself the embarassment I think


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

bankrboy30 said:


> Updated...sorry I was trying to spare myself the embarassment I think



you have to click in the usercp section for us to see it  
it's not showing


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 5, 2007)

i LOVE mushkin ram!!

...

(why aren't more folks talking about it!?)


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 5, 2007)

Done...I found a little more information on my own in the meanwhile...not sure if it matters but here goes

I ordered PC 100 (someone's memory adviser spec'd that originally - but I don't remember what site I was on) 

Anyway mushkin's memory adviser things comes up with a different part number for my comp...the only difference being its PC 133

Does this matter...technically wouldn't I be running slower memory so that should be alright as long as both sticks are the same speed


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

beign pc 133 is even better i don't know if it will prevent boot
is your mobo named cognac?


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 5, 2007)

My old Memory says PC 100 on it too...so yeah I don't think thats the problem

And yes it says Cognac on the board and when I run the advisor on mushkin it runs this program that retrieves all the details of your system and thats what it came up with too...its what came with my HP


----------



## rizzo (Jan 5, 2007)

maybe try clearing cmos? Is it recognizing both sticks at boot when it runs memory check?


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 5, 2007)

How would I go about cleaning my CMOS or updating for that matter?  

I feel like the MoBo is recognizing the memory it reads 511mb systen memory passed when it first boots (it always read one less that what I have ie. 255 when I had 256 installed)...but as I mention I never boot to windows

This is why I feel the problem is more on the Windows side of things and less with my Mobo but I honestly have no experience so I'm not sure if that is good logic or not


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 5, 2007)

So I fugured out how to reset my CMOS just through constant reading I came across that info...also I've discovered that even though HP specs that the Pavillion xt858 can do 512mb, it has been a common problem that the BIOS needs to be updated so that XP can boot properly with the max memory installed.

Unfortunately while there is tons of info / updates for various HP systems with this Trigem Cognac board, no bios update is available from HP for my machine...more than likely because it shipped with Win ME (Which as soon as XP came out I replaced) so since the issue occurs with XP and my computer was never available from HP with that OS, they don't offer any support for this Config.

I've read some people caution that you should not use an update that is not specific to my model, but I feel that later HP's that had my same board that had my same problem which do offer a bios update from HP because these PC's shipped with XP so I'm thinking it would make sense that I could update my bios with one of those patches and should be good to go.

To make matters worse apparently my floppy drive which I haven't used in probably at least 5 yrs no longer works...I ordered a cheap one so I can do this when it comes in but until then I'm just running my machine with 256 in slot one and 128 iin slot 2.

--J


----------



## rizzo (Jan 6, 2007)

You can update bios on a thumbdrive also but im not sure of the program you use.  If you do flash your board be sure to make a copy of your current bios in case you need to flash back to original. Make sure you read any faqs available for the flash progaram you use.


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 6, 2007)

Its a good thing I'm naturally insanely curious...because I had never intended to get so involved in this but now that I'm in I wanna keep goin -- so how could I do that with a thumb drive how can I backup my bios in general because that seems like a really good idea but I wouldn't even know how to begin


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

I just got my kit and I am checking it out @ 200:1:1 to see what it can do ! So far I am stable at these settings @ 200:1:1 Prime 95 and H.C.I MemTest for  8hrs

P.S  You guys should never use a program in windows to flash you're bios or Make any kind of value changes from Windows either...Thats not a Good thing and it can corrupt you're cmos chip!

Genie BIOS Settings

FSB Bus Frequency.............................  -  275
LDT/FSB Frequency Ratio.......................  -  x3		
CPU/FSB Frequency Ratio.......................  -  10
PCI eXpress Frequency.........................  -  105Mhz  

CPU VID StartUp Value.........................  -  1.425

CPU VID Control...............................  -  1.375
CPU VID Special Control.......................  -  auto
LDT Voltage Control...........................  -  1.20v
Chip Set Voltage Control......................  -  1.52
DRAM Voltage Control..........................  -  2.64v
*DRAM Configuration Settings:*

DRAM Frequency Set............................  -  200:1:1
Command Per Clock (CPC).......................  -  Enable 
CAS Latency Control (Tcl).....................  -  3
RAS# to CAS# delay (Trcd).....................  -  3
Min RAS# active time (Tras)...................  -  8
Row precharge time (Trp)......................  -  2
Row Cycle time (Trc)..........................  -  8 Bus Clocks 
Row refresh cyc time (Trfc)...................  -  15 Bus Clocks
Row to Row delay (Trrd).......................  -  02 Bus Clocks
Write recovery time (Twr).....................  -  02 Bus Clocks
Write to Read delay (Twtr)....................  -  01 Bus Clocks
Read to Write delay (Trwt)....................  -  03 Bus Clocks
Refresh Period (Tref).........................  -  4708 Cycles
DRAM Bank Interleave..........................  -  Enabled

DQS Skew Control..............................  -  Auto
DQS Skew Value................................  -  0
DRAM Drive Strength...........................  -  8
DRAM Data Drive Strength......................  -  2 
Max Async Latency.............................  -  7
DRAM Response Time............................  -  normal
Read Preamble Time............................  -  5.5 
IdleCycle Limit...............................  -  64 Cycles
Dynamic Counter...............................  -  Enable
R/W Queue Bypass..............................  -  16 x
Bypass Max....................................  -  07 x
32 Byte Granularity...........................  -  Disable(4 Bursts)



*==========*


----------



## bankrboy30 (Jan 8, 2007)

So I took a big risk and updated my bios with a file from HP for another machine that had a Trigem Cognac board like mine but had originally shipped with XP

Everything works fine now -- thank God this is over LOL


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 19, 2007)

*New to oc'ing, could use some help*

Hey zebbo. I'm new to all this oc'ing. 2 weeks ago I bought
a 2x1g kit of hp2-6400. Its working great. I just can't get it past 900mhz. I've been in the Mushkin forums, but theres not alot about the 
hp2-6400 .Is this a new product? Is 900 mhz a good oc? I've read reviews and there getting them to 1000mhz stable. Any advice or tips
would be very helpful .Thanks


----------



## rizzo (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you get errors after 900mhz or you just cant boot? If it's the lader you can lower your cpu clock & run a divider to see if memory is the culprit also i run +.3 to boot when i'm running high bus speeds (465mhz). I have ds3 and the xp6400 memory.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you mean +.3, volts? I was told to run mine at 2.2v because thats the highest setting to stay under warrany.


----------



## rizzo (Jan 27, 2007)

ds3 undervolts the memory. I raise it 3 ticks and that gives me 2.2 in windows. Cant say for sure but your mb probably does the same.


----------



## straybeat (Mar 3, 2007)

*Help with XP4000*



Zebbo said:


> We got Redline XP4000 2x1GB using timings of 3-3-2-8, here's the link for the product page.



Hi Zebbo,

I bought the XP4000 2 X 1 Gig a week ago after reading the old post/thread above and I can't get my system to run more than an hour before a BSOD. I get a "Page fault in a non-paged area" error (or something to that effect).

I'm running a new P4 3.4 Prescott CPU, 2-year-old Abit IC7-G mobo, a new 680 watt Thermaltake PSU, a new X1950 Sapphire Agp 512 meg video, 2-160Gb Western Digital HD's and a Plextor DVD burner. 

For the memory, I was running OCZ PC3500 EB (2 X 512 Meg) at 2.8V and overclocked my system to 4.2 Gigs. It ran with no problems, but I wanted to see if I could push it more with the XP4000? (I do a lot of CAD design and animation) 

Now I can only hit 4.08 Gigs with the BSOD within an hour. I've tried all of the usual things, 2.6 to 2.8 volts (it seems to like 2.7 best). Different timings from the 3-2-2-5 to 4-4-3-8. With PAT, without PAT, you name it, but nothing seems to work. I should also add that playing a game like FEAR kills the system fairly quick as you can probably imagine.

Also, if I put the system back to stock settings it runs fine, but then Everest reports the memory as PC3200. The problem is, believe it or not, for a 3.4 CPU the system is slow as mollasses. At 4.2 it breaks every benchmark, and no, I'm not a benchmark junkie, just like to see where I'm at.

Any ideas? Or any sites I can go check out for ideas myself?

TIA for any help you can offer,
Stray

EDIT: I also wanted to add that the memory is running in Dual Channel mode, but Everest and a couple other programs report the memory as separate 991492 sticks instead of 991493's. I saw this in another post, were they programmed wrong or just being detected separately?

Thanks again!


----------



## Zebbo (Mar 6, 2007)

@straybeat, I have to apology the short delay.

Regarding the SPD: Modules are programmed before testing, so before we know if they are going to be sold as dual packs or single sticks. Putting the modules through another round of programming would be labor-intensive (driving up the cost of the kit for the consumer) and the added handling could jeopardize the integrity of the module we just finished testing. We want to make sure the product the customer receives is a great value and performs as intended.

For stabilizing your overclock, have you tried to raising VAGP voltage to 1.6V or so?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2007)

I would say they are valid errors. Try running memtest with with one stick at a time to find the culprit.


----------



## Zebbo (Apr 9, 2007)

There shouldn't be any errors at all, do what Paulieg suggested and test each stick individually. If errors disappear, try installing both modules into second DIMM slots.


----------



## Zebbo (Apr 11, 2007)

ghost101, email tom@mushkin.com, he will take care of it for you.


----------



## Duonger (Apr 18, 2007)

for RMA you can now go to our website and create a Passport account and follow the steps to getting a RMA set up. You will be be emailed with instructions on how to package and ship it back to us also.


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi, i'm thinking of buying a 2gb kit of ram of mushkin but i would like to know how far will these go at 3-3-3-9
http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=276
thanks


----------



## Duonger (Apr 18, 2007)

Performance is based our other components as well. Take are look at some of the reviews on that page and you an guage base on that.


----------



## pt (Apr 18, 2007)

Duonger said:


> Performance is based our other components as well. Take are look at some of the reviews on that page and you an guage base on that.



i have a foxconn c51xem2aa, amd 3000+ (does 3ghz), etc..
according to some links it says it can't reach 3-3-3-9 at 800mhz, other say it does more easily


----------



## Duonger (Apr 18, 2007)

These parts are the 667 specs. I dont know if it can hit 800mhz. if you want 800 3-3-3 i would suggest the 996523.


----------



## Arctucas (May 15, 2007)

I come here because I cannot register for the Mushkin web site forum.

Anyway, I want to say Mushkin could stand to improve customer support.

I ordered some RAM directly from Mushkin, never have received a shipping confirmation email or tracking number.

I am hoping someone from Mushkin reads this forum and can help me.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 15, 2007)

Arctucas said:


> I come here because I cannot register for the Mushkin web site forum.
> 
> Anyway, I want to say Mushkin could stand to improve customer support.
> 
> ...



Hello what was the username you registered with, I will manually activate it now.
This way you can pm me your order # and full name, so I can get that information for you.

edit I just saw it was the same, I have activated your account for you.  I have sent you a pm on the mushkin forums.


----------



## ntdouglas (May 16, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with a Gigabyte 965-dq6 mobo and trying to run high speed ram. I just upgraded to Mushkin xp2-8500 2 gig kit and can't get it over 1030 mhz. I had my xp2-6400 2 gig kit at 1050 mhz totally stable. I'm at a loss on this one. I was hoping I could get at or over 1100 mhz with this kit.


----------



## ntdouglas (May 23, 2007)

Is this thread dead or something?


----------



## Greg0101 (May 23, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Is this thread dead or something?



Not at all.  I am here


----------



## ntdouglas (May 24, 2007)

gdogg said:


> Not at all.  I am here



Did you read my post about the 8500 kit?


----------



## Greg0101 (May 24, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Did you read my post about the 8500 kit?



Of coarse but i'd of been repeating myself.  I can't figure out what is wrong.


Greg


----------



## ntdouglas (May 24, 2007)

Sorry dude, I didn't know you we're gdogg. lol


----------



## Greg0101 (May 24, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Sorry dude, I didn't know you we're gdogg. lol



not a prob, I really need to get another account setup here, to avoid confusion.

Greg


----------



## Germonicus (May 29, 2007)

Hi,I'm just about to get my fiancee (currently in USA,I'm in UK) to order me some new Mushkin Ram 991493 (2x1GB) Redline and mail it to me,I have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind?

1.What (if any) customer support can I expect from Mushkin if I purchase my Ram in this fashion?

2.I ran the compatability checker on the Mushkin site and got a list of a few different modules which it says will work on my PC and I liked the look of the above RAM,however,this is listed as being 500mhz and my manual tells me that my mobo (Abit AN8SLI Fatal1ty) can use 400/333/266.If I order this RAM can you confirm that it is compatible? If not could you advise on what DDR to order?

Thanks and I look forward to your reply,
Germ.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 30, 2007)

Germonicus said:


> Hi,I'm just about to get my fiancee (currently in USA,I'm in UK) to order me some new Mushkin Ram 991493 (2x1GB) Redline and mail it to me,I have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind?
> 
> 1.What (if any) customer support can I expect from Mushkin if I purchase my Ram in this fashion?
> 
> ...



Your board is capable of running the 500MHz memory multiplier and has a nice memory timings page along with more then enough voltage.

You should be able to run at these speeds fine.
You warranty will no effect you being in the uk or usa with the memory.

Thanks


Greg


----------



## Germonicus (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Greg,looking forward to getting my memory as I've heard great things about Mushkin


----------



## 144 and UP (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,I currently have 2x512 geil1 ram running at ddr500 and have just purchased 2x1g mushkin XP4000 redline.
The question i have is that my system is overclocked some (not by me) ,and was wondering if i can just swap them over?
But the problem i see is that the Geil is running at 3.2v and the Mushkin runs at 2.8
Is there something i must do so i dont damage the Muskin.
Thanks


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 5, 2007)

144 and UP said:


> Hi,I currently have 2x512 geil1 ram running at ddr500 and have just purchased 2x1g mushkin XP4000 redline.
> The question i have is that my system is overclocked some (not by me) ,and was wondering if i can just swap them over?
> But the problem i see is that the Geil is running at 3.2v and the Mushkin runs at 2.8
> Is there something i must do so i dont damage the Muskin.
> Thanks



doing ANY ram swap, you REAAALLLY should return all clocks to stock speed, and then ramp like normal.

Just flat out swapping ram is not a good idea when overclocked like this


----------



## 144 and UP (Jun 5, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> doing ANY ram swap, you REAAALLLY should return all clocks to stock speed, and then ramp like normal.
> 
> Just flat out swapping ram is not a good idea when overclocked like this



This was my BIGGEST fear...............i thought that i could just lower the voltage in the bios and change the ram timings to the new ram.....boy i was wrong
I have read the o/c guide many times just in case, also maybe it's best to wait for the new cpu before i put the new ram in.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 5, 2007)

144 and UP said:


> This was my BIGGEST fear...............i thought that i could just lower the voltage in the bios and change the ram timings to the new ram.....boy i was wrong
> I have read the o/c guide many times just in case, also maybe it's best to wait for the new cpu before i put the new ram in.



Just return to stock and re-overclock it. 

You could maybe get away with said, assuming all of the timings work on the swapped ram...


----------



## Greg0101 (Jun 6, 2007)

144 and UP said:


> This was my BIGGEST fear...............i thought that i could just lower the voltage in the bios and change the ram timings to the new ram.....boy i was wrong
> I have read the o/c guide many times just in case, also maybe it's best to wait for the new cpu before i put the new ram in.



You could try adjusting the memory timings and voltages to the following, then putting in your new sticks.

*Command Per Clock (CPC)                 Enable
CAS Latency (Tcl)                          3.0
RAS to CAS Delay (Trcd)                      3
RAS Precharge Delay (Trp)                    2
Min RAS Active Time (Tras)                   8
Row Cycle Time (Trc)                         8
Row Refresh Cycle Time (Trfc)               15
RAS to RAS Delay (Trrd)                      2
Write Recovery Time (Twr)                    2
Write to Read Delay (Twtr)                   1
Read to Write Delay (Trwt)                   3
Refresh Cycle (Tref)                      4708
Write CAS Latency (Twcl)                     1

DRAM Bank Interleave                    Enable
DQS Skew Control                          Auto
DQS Skew Value                               0
DRAM Drive Strength                    Level 7 (weak 3)
DRAM Data Drive Strength               Level 3 (reduced 45%)
Max Async Latency                          8ns (9-10ns for high cpu clocks)
DRAM Response Time                      Normal
Read Preamble Time                         6ns (6.5ns for high cpu clocks)
IdleCycle Limit                        16 clks
Dynamic Counter                         Enable
R/W Queue Bypass                           16x
Bypass Max                                 07x
32-Byte Granularity        Disabled (4-bursts) *

Memory voltage 2.7V

Depending on the memory speed these timings will work fine.  A cmos reset might be impossible to avoid though.


Greg


----------



## 144 and UP (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for that, will give it ago later and hope that it will be good news


----------



## Bombader (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Mushkin peeps I have a 1gig kit of some of the good old XP4000 ram that supported cas2.0 at 500mhz with 3.5v and wanted to upgrade to 2 gigs and as you have already stated I couldn't find anymore of the same ram since its not made any longer so i settled on some Crucial ram that supports cas 2.5 at 500mhz but only 2.9 v. The Crucial ram has SPD data for 200 and 250mhz but the Redlines only have 200mhz data so I was wondering what setting I should use to get the best performance I currentlly have everything set to auto. Will the Redlines be able to match the Crucial's performance with only 2.9v I'd like to keep the timings as tight as possible or is that not worth it? 
Thanks,
   Ian


----------



## Greg0101 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bombader said:


> Hi Mushkin peeps I have a 1gig kit of some of the good old XP4000 ram that supported cas2.0 at 500mhz with 3.5v and wanted to upgrade to 2 gigs and as you have already stated I couldn't find anymore of the same ram since its not made any longer so i settled on some Crucial ram that supports cas 2.5 at 500mhz but only 2.9 v. The Crucial ram has SPD data for 200 and 250mhz but the Redlines only have 200mhz data so I was wondering what setting I should use to get the best performance I currentlly have everything set to auto. Will the Redlines be able to match the Crucial's performance with only 2.9v I'd like to keep the timings as tight as possible or is that not worth it?
> Thanks,
> Ian



These utt chips really shined with higher votlages, and cas 2, cas 2.5 really didn't show much of an improvement.

Being as its also now 4X512MB, I don't think you'll be able to reach 500Mhz speeds with any settings, best thing I can recommend is doing some testing.


Greg


----------



## ddrum2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

*4 GB in Gigabyte P35*

I just built a a new box today with a Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R and 4 x 1 GB XP2-8500.  I usually run memtest86+ to make sure that everything is running correctly but no matter what I try I cannot get sticks to run errorless.  Now if I remove any 1 stick then memtest will run just fine.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 3, 2007)

ddrum2000 said:


> I just built a a new box today with a Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R and 4 x 1 GB XP2-8500.  I usually run memtest86+ to make sure that everything is running correctly but no matter what I try I cannot get sticks to run errorless.  Now if I remove any 1 stick then memtest will run just fine.  Any suggestions?



Have you tried an increase in north bridge voltage?


----------



## ddrum2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't want to push it more the 0.1 or 0.2 V but +0.1V didn't work.


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 3, 2007)

ddrum2000 said:


> I don't want to push it more the 0.1 or 0.2 V but +0.1V didn't work.



Higher north bridge voltage does play a large role with 4X1GB.  I would play around with that a bit.

I couldn't find a review of your board to see what timings are available in the bios.

Plug in as many of these as you can.

DRAM CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 4
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
DRAM Write Recovery Time: 6
DRAM TRFC: 42
DRAM TRRD: 3
Rank Write to Read Delay: 11
Read to Precharge Delay: 5
Write to Precharge Delay: 14 


Greg


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't even know you guys hung out here as well! Cheers for being so nice about me doing a an SPD flash over on your own forum  If I could just get my hands on an spd with those 3, 4, 3, 8 timings it would be like an early b'day pressie!


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> I didn't even know you guys hung out here as well! Cheers for being so nice about me doing a an SPD flash over on your own forum  If I could just get my hands on an spd with those 3, 4, 3, 8 timings it would be like an early b'day pressie!



What kit is it exactly?  I will need more info on the tool you will be using and ask my rma contact if he can send you one.

Send me more details in PM.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, it's the XP PC4000 black heatspreader 3, 4, 3, 8 dual channel kit, serial 991483. I'll be using SPD Tool 0.61 of course  I sent Ari an email about it cos the Mushkin PM system didn't want to send the PM to him!


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Hi, it's the XP PC4000 black heatspreader 3, 4, 3, 8 dual channel kit, serial 991483. I'll be using SPD Tool 0.61 of course  I sent Ari an email about it cos the Mushkin PM system didn't want to send the PM to him!



The pm system works fine, just gives can error.  If he doesn't reply in a few days, just let me know.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 20, 2007)

gdogg said:


> The pm system works fine, just gives can error.  If he doesn't reply in a few days, just let me know.



Hi Liam,

I unfortunately don't have any Mushkin DDR1 sticks around so I can't help with SPD backup.
Did you try to manually set Trp to 3 with SPDTool?

Regards,

-
Ari Tarvainen
Director of Forum Support & Marketing

Would anyone else have an SPD I get get off them for this ram in my spec's please? I've tried changing the tRP timings from 18 to 20 to 22 etc but this is not reflected by cpu-z's table


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 20, 2007)

18 is really high for a tRP value, do you mean  tRC value?

edit
Sorry there is nothing we can provide you with, I recommend you send the stick in for spd programming.


Greg


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 20, 2007)

I mean I tried those values in nanoseconds as it's the only unit I can manipulate! I can't really send the ram back across the pond as I have no other ram to use at present given that I sold the G Skill kit I had before this.

I do appreciate the replies but I don't understand why if you can re-programme it for me yourselves that you can't read the SPD from one of the sticks you have then send me it as an email attachment  Can I even send one of you the SPD I have on the sticks for alteration to change the tRP value so I can just flash them both with that?


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 20, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> I mean I tried those values in nanoseconds as it's the only unit I can manipulate! I can't really send the ram back across the pond as I have no other ram to use at present given that I sold the G Skill kit I had before this.
> 
> I do appreciate the replies but I don't understand why if you can re-programme it for me yourselves that you can't read the SPD from one of the sticks you have then send me it as an email attachment  Can I even send one of you the SPD I have on the sticks for alteration to change the tRP value so I can just flash them both with that?



It is possible if you cannot change the values right now, the spd has been locked, which is very common.

If this is the case, it will need to go back to be programmed with what locked it in the first place as far as I know.

But this is about the best I can do, dump the spd from working stick, save, then use it on the other stick.

I don't know what else to say, I have already gone beyond what I should be telling someone to do when it comes to programming the spd on there sticks, this is something that we don't recommend a user ever do.  I may even get in trouble for what I have said.


Greg


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi again Greg, I received the following PM from Jeffery via the Mushkin support forum:

"Hello,

My name is Jeffery I lead the support team here at Mushkin I would like to apologize for all the confusion in this situation.

what I would like to do to make this up to you I can upgrade you to our 991493 XP-4000 Redline kit and to save time I can have it Advanced to you from our new Mushkin Europe offices. If you could please email me at support@mushkin with your information i can pass it on to our European RMA rep.

Thank you in advance
Jeffery Lenz
Mushkin support"

The only tool I've been near the sticks with is SPDTool by the mighty W1zzard so I'm not sure how they'd have got locked. Also, I added manufacturer info' as well as the serial No from the back of the blister pack (991483) and this info' was stored correctly. I've made sure the checksums were correct before flashing as well and the ram is operating 100% at correct volts and timings thankfully but it would be nice to get it all sorted out! I must thank you Mushkin guys for the prompt help, I'm sure these bigger ram manufacturers would've given me some stupid fobb off by now


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 21, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Hi again Greg, I received the following PM from Jeffery via the Mushkin support forum:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...



Jeff is a great guy, that offer of his is great, I would take him up on it, it would result in no down time, and an even faster memory kit.

Regarding being locked, sometimes the spd is locked before being shipped from mushkin.


Greg


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 21, 2007)

That was a quick reply G! I've sent that email to support@Mushkin and I'll reply to him via PM as well anyway. I'll be sticking with Mushkin for my Biostar TForce 7025-M2 in the very near future, I STILL can't believe AMD bent us over with the killing off of socket 939...a VERY stupid thing to do but at least I have an excuse to buy MORE Mushkin now but 4Gb this time methinks


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 21, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> That was a quick reply G! I've sent that email to support@Mushkin and I'll reply to him via PM as well anyway. I'll be sticking with Mushkin for my Biostar TForce 7025-M2 in the very near future, I STILL can't believe AMD bent us over with the killing off of socket 939...a VERY stupid thing to do but at least I have an excuse to buy MORE Mushkin now but 4Gb this time methinks



I searched and was able to find some information on your board.  The hp2-6400 2X2GB I would recommend for your board, it is a great memory kit, and I use them myself.

Have heard the board is very easy for overclocking.


Greg


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 21, 2007)

Where's yr spec's then G? I think I'd rather have the Redline DDR2 to be honest-if it was run as pc 6400 could the timings not be tightened up a little in that board?


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 21, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Where's yr spec's then G? I think I'd rather have the Redline DDR2 to be honest-if it was run as pc 6400 could the timings not be tightened up a little in that board?



Yes but the hp2-6400 2X2GB is great for 4GB, I can run them at 1160Mhz 2.3V, 5-4-4-12 2T.  The redline's are great, but running 4X1GB will prob limit overclocking ability.

I will update my specs in a sec so they appear.

edit, yes the redline xp2-8000's run at 800Mhz will most likely be able to do 1T with timings like 3-3-3-9 or 3-4-4-9, but so would the xp2-8500's , the 4GB kits though, I have only seen be able to run cas 4, I have not seen anyone try them at 1T yet either.

Greg


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 21, 2007)

I need me a 2900 soon but I'm gonna see how much better my games play on AM2 with twice the ram and a more oc'd cpu!


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 21, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> I need me a 2900 soon but I'm gonna see how much better my games play on AM2 with twice the ram and a more oc'd cpu!



Ya, the card is great, I am glad I went with it, the difference in gaming will not be much with the upgrade, but more ram will help for vista and games like bf2 and others that can use lots of memory.

An x64 vista will be required though to get use of all 4GB of the memory.


Greg


----------



## Aguiar (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi there...I just got a P5W DH-Deluxe Mobo and i´m looking for the "best" memory for it...i also have a Q6600 to were it...planning to spend about 150 € on memory...any advice please.Please remember that i live in Portugal(Europe).Thank you.


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 16, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Hi there...I just got a P5W DH-Deluxe Mobo and i´m looking for the "best" memory for it...i also have a Q6600 to were it...planning to spend about 150 € on memory...any advice please.Please remember that i live in Portugal(Europe).Thank you.



I recommend the XP2-6400 2X1GB for your board, being as the 975X chipset will have difficulties reaching higher.
Here is a list of resellers for europe.
http://www.mushkin.com/doc/sales/?mv=EU

I was able to find this kit in stock at one of the stores on the list for portugal, in your budget , so this is a good choice for you.


Greg


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Hi there...I just got a P5W DH-Deluxe Mobo and i´m looking for the "best" memory for it...i also have a Q6600 to were it...planning to spend about 150 € on memory...any advice please.Please remember that i live in Portugal(Europe).Thank you.



hi
were are you going to get them?
almost no one in portugal sells mushkin


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 16, 2007)

pt said:


> hi
> were are you going to get them?
> almost no one in portugal sells mushkin



There is 6 mushkin resellers in portugal , on that list I provided.


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2007)

i see now
most of them are far away from me
except aquapc.com (wich is on the list) but has none for sale
http://www.aquapc.com/loja/?id=65


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 16, 2007)

pt said:


> i see now
> most of them are far away from me
> except aquapc.com (wich is on the list) but has none for sale
> http://www.aquapc.com/loja/?id=65



Only thing I think of, is ordering online.

I was ask someone from mushkin europe to see if they still carry mushkin product.


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2007)

gdogg said:


> Only thing I think of, is ordering online.
> 
> I was ask someone from mushkin europe to see if they still carry mushkin product.



no need, i don't wan't it for the moment, maybe in a couple months, but thanks for the help


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,

I recently won an XP-650AP PSU from this board (it was a few months ago now), and I got round to installing it last week. It wouldn't power up, so I took it to a local shop, and they said the PSU had blew and took my motherboard with it. I'm RMAing my motherboard, but what do I need to do to RMA the PSU? I'm in the UK, if it helps.

Thanks,

Ben.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently won an XP-650AP PSU from this board (it was a few months ago now), and I got round to installing it last week. It wouldn't power up, so I took it to a local shop, and they said the PSU had blew and took my motherboard with it. I'm RMAing my motherboard, but what do I need to do to RMA the PSU? I'm in the UK, if it helps.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the delay.  I have sent you a PM regarding.

We will get this sorted out asap.  If you can reply to my PM that will be great.

Thanks


Greg


----------



## VroomBang (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Zebbo,

I was wondering if you could help with a quick compatibility check.

I just bought some XP PC2-8000 Redline 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1000 (model # 996593). Will they work on this mobo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Socket 775 (rev 2.1)?

I'm posting the links if that helps:

http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=647

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2748

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 17, 2008)

VroomBang said:


> Hi Zebbo,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help with a quick compatibility check.
> 
> ...




Yes the should run just fine.  Ari (Zebbo) isn't around today


----------



## VroomBang (Mar 17, 2008)

great, thanks for that!


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 7, 2008)

*a latency increase with higher FSB?*

Hi Zebbo,

I've been using some Redline DDR2 PC2-8000 1000MHz 2x2GB for the past 2 weeks, and I have a couple of questions : 

First I wonder why both my BIOS (Version F13a Jan '08 Gigabyte GS-P35-DS3 rev 2.1) and cpu-z 1.44.2 sees it as PC-6400 800MHz.

Secondly, when running at underclock 400MHz (by default in the BIOS), latency shows 5-5-5-15, as expected according to the spec. However, when running at stock 500MHz, latency gets worse to 5-7-7-23. I was surprised to find a better score on some benchmarks with 500MHz 5-7-7-23 than with 400MHz 5-5-5-15. Any reason why?

I'm very happy with my purchase by the way .

thanks!


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 7, 2008)

Better scores are achieved with higher bandwith. Intel Cpus likes bandwith and doesnt depend so much on latency.

However you have to raise voltage to let the ram run at speed and latencys it is desired to.
Around 2.0-2.1v is given by mushkin to let the ram run@1066 with 5-5-5-12 as it should be.
Please go into bios and raise vddr2 by 0.3 and then set the timings and speed manually.


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 7, 2008)

nice one, thanks gR3iF !


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 7, 2008)

Np.

Jedec standard is 1.8v for 533,667 and 800+1066mhz. So if the ram needs more volt the board does not aplly this by default.


----------



## tayyab (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi,
I am not really a gamer, however I do use Bryce, Paintshoppro w/FraxFlame plug-in and a lot of other image editing software like Fireworks etc and I multi task while using all of the above running at the same time a lot.


----------



## Smartbomb (May 1, 2008)

Hi I have an EVGA 680i and seen reviews reguarding this ram working good with 680i chipset but that doesn't always mean the reference boards... Is this a good match and will it run advertised speed on my board? 2 GB Mushkin XP2 PC2-9200


----------



## tayyab (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
Zebbo,
I was wondering if you could help with a quick compatibility check.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## adrianx (May 7, 2008)

*1066mhz vs Phenom*

hello hello

I have a little problem I belive with the memory controler

the "old" 9500 run very ok with the memory set in 1066 with 5-5-5-18 at 2.25v

but... went I put the new 9850 no OC.... I experience same slow down even instant restart with blue screen (on my vista x64) I run memory test from vista... and say memory problem...
ok . I set the memory on auto... and all run OK.

I mention that the memory is muskin 996580 default with 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.0-2.1v

same how the phenom 9850 need a diferent memory timings ?


----------



## Greg0101 (May 10, 2008)

Smartbomb said:


> Hi I have an EVGA 680i and seen reviews reguarding this ram working good with 680i chipset but that doesn't always mean the reference boards... Is this a good match and will it run advertised speed on my board? 2 GB Mushkin XP2 PC2-9200



Sorry for not answering sooner.  Your motherboard would be best paired with a lower voltage kit. I recommend these. http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=656

I have seen them run upto 900Mhz 4-4-4-12 with rated 1.9v  . 

High memory frequency doesn't result in the best performance on 680i chipsets, running Linked memory mode with 1:1 fsb:ram normally does.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 10, 2008)

tayyab said:


> Hi,
> Zebbo,
> I was wondering if you could help with a quick compatibility check.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Compatibility check for what?  Your signature makes you seem like a bot btw.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 10, 2008)

adrianx said:


> hello hello
> 
> I have a little problem I belive with the memory controler
> 
> ...




CAS# Latency 4
1T-2T Command Timings 2T
twtr Command Delay 3 (2-3)
Write Recovery time 6 (3-6)
Precharge Time 3 (2-3)
Row cycle time 26 (18-26)
ras to cas R/W delay 4
Ras to RAS delay 3 (2-3)
Row Precharge Time 4
Minimum RAS Active Time 12

With below, lower later if stable.

TRFC0 FOR DIMM 1 192
TRFC2 FOR DIMM2 192
TRFC1 FOR DIMM3 192
TRFC3 FOR DIMM 4  192

If you still run into an issue, try using Un-ganaged memory mode, which would be 1 stick in each color slot.


----------



## Smartbomb (May 13, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Sorry for not answering sooner.  Your motherboard would be best paired with a lower voltage kit. I recommend these. http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=656
> 
> I have seen them run upto 900Mhz 4-4-4-12 with rated 1.9v  .
> 
> High memory frequency doesn't result in the best performance on 680i chipsets, running Linked memory mode with 1:1 fsb:ram normally does.



TY


----------



## locutus (May 24, 2008)

Zebbo or gdogg,

would the 2x2GB XP DDR2-1000 redline kit (996593) be a good match with the Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H / AMD Phenom? I'm not sure about the Phenom model yet. Does that make a difference for your recommendation? I read there was a bug in the TLB of some of the early Phenoms. The chips without the bug end in “50” like 9650 or 9750 so I'll be using one of those or a later model that ends in “50”. Thanks.


I just found out about the Ascent series. They're supposed to be even better. Would the Ascent 2x2GB DDR2-1000 work well? Thanks.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 24, 2008)

locutus said:


> Zebbo or gdogg,
> 
> would the 2x2GB XP DDR2-1000 redline kit (996593) be a good match with the Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H / AMD Phenom? I'm not sure about the Phenom model yet. Does that make a difference for your recommendation? I read there was a bug in the TLB of some of the early Phenoms. The chips without the bug end in “50” like 9650 or 9750 so I'll be using one of those or a later model that ends in “50”. Thanks.
> 
> ...



If you want to overclock the fsb, then yes the 1000Mhz redlines/ascent's should work fine.  If you don't want to overclock the fsb and only use the memory divider.  I would have to recommend 800Mhz kit then.

Also, the newer phenoms have been showing to need timings manually adjusted even with jedec spec 800Mhz kit with your board for more then 1 stick to post. (From those upgrading, older to newer phenoms)


----------



## locutus (May 24, 2008)

gdogg said:


> If you want to overclock the fsb, then yes the 1000Mhz redlines/ascent's should work fine.  If you don't want to overclock the fsb and only use the memory divider.  I would have to recommend 800Mhz kit then.



So in order to get the RAM to operate at 1000MHz, I have to overclock the fsb to 1000MHz too and the fsb normally operates at 800 MHz? Do you know if the fsb on that board can be overclocked that much?



gdogg said:


> Also, the newer phenoms have been showing to need timings manually adjusted even with jedec spec 800Mhz kit with your board for more then 1 stick to post. (From those upgrading, older to newer phenoms)



I don't know what jedec is. I'm not upgrading from an older phenom to a newer one. It will be my first. Does that mean I won't have to manually adjust the timings because it's only for people upgrading from an older phenom?


----------



## Greg0101 (May 24, 2008)

locutus said:


> So in order to get the RAM to operate at 1000MHz, I have to overclock the fsb to 1000MHz too and the fsb normally operates at 800 MHz? Do you know if the fsb on that board can be overclocked that much?
> 
> I don't know what jedec is. I'm not upgrading from an older phenom to a newer one. It will be my first. Does that mean I won't have to manually adjust the timings because it's only for people upgrading from an older phenom?



250fsb vs the 200 default, since that will be ~1000Mhz, yes it can reach those speeds, but you need to adjust LTD divider and cpu to compensate for the overclocking of those

The old phenoms worked fine for a few customers using auto timings with the 5-5-5-18 800Mhz 1.8v (jedec spec)
After upgrading to the new phenom, it would only post with 1 stick installed, they had to go into the bios and manually adjust timings to my recommend to post using more then 1 stick of ram.


----------



## allen337 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good Old mushkin



Guess ill post my gripe, I usually dont complain very often but this is kinda out there.

06/23/08- setup a passport account because I had some memory bad dh9 chips 996535,joined the forums and got a support ticket # 80008 all within an hour.

06/26/08 shipped the memory back to mushkin for rma

07/10/08 PMed Greg to see about timeline of shipping rma back to me(after e-mailing mushkin 3 times with no reply)- greg pmed right back saying they recieved my rma on tuesday 7/8/08 and they had some parts coming for replacement in a few days and that rma might offer and upgrade since my memory I payed $160 for a few months earlier was END OF LIFE.

07/18/08 Pmed greg again to see whats happening and recieved a email from mushkin stating they have discontinued the memory I had with no ETA date but provided me with a list of memory from 6400-8500 I could pick from to update my old $160.00 dh9 chips for anywhere from $20-$45- So I call mushkin directly since they gave me their 800# with a extention to talk to a person about it. Told him my situation and he was nice and told me probably be months before I get my dh9s back I should upgrade. Told him I needed to research the memory they were offering to see what it was and how long did I have before I had to make a decision. He said take my time didnt matter when I made the decision. So I go last night to local puter store and get 2-1gig chips of 6400 memory for $50 to run me until I decide.

07/19/08 Got e-mail from mushkin:
This e-mail is an automated notification that a shipment has been made as follows:

Shipment to return - #: RMA80008
Qty Part # Description 
1 996535 2GB (2x1GB) XP2-8500 5-5-4 2.2-2.35V Dual Pack 


How Nice


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 20, 2008)

The chips are EOL, nothing we can do about that.
But I'll look into it.


----------



## allen337 (Jul 20, 2008)

gdogg said:


> The chips are EOL, nothing we can do about that.
> But I'll look into it.




May be EOL but why tell me their not gonna have them for months, then try a bait and switch, then send out the EOL memory to me? Now they say they have the supposed EOL memory. Little shady if you ask me.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like miscommunication in the companies' different branches...maybe that still have some kits floating around, maybe they're buying some time to locate them? I really wish DDR2 would have less EOL than it does, but that's how the trends are, every company does it..some are shadier than others about it tho! Mushkin at leasts doesn't hide that fact.

I'm sure you'll get taken care of allen!


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 20, 2008)

But is this really going to solve anything?  You've posted this in every forums we have now nearly.
Those emails have a confidentiality notice at the bottom.  I know I am going to try and get this sorted best I can.  This isn't the way to go about this.

You can ask around about micron d9ghm and micron d9gkx being EOL, hard to bin, so their is no "supposedly" 
and even though you just paid $160, it due to product costs, which are much higher, then even 2x2GB kits at 1066Mhz, with the new ascent heatspreaders.

But, its my birthday, so I will talk to you again monday, have a good day.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

gdogg said:


> But is this really going to solve anything?  You've posted this in every forums we have now nearly.



There are many tactics like this, some consumers use it as leverage, others just out of anger...I had a small stint in customer service, things like this can have a large impact if one knows enough people that trust their opinion(s).

Not saying allen is someone trying to leverage consumers behind him against Mushkin Customer Support or anything, nor have I seen many complaints of your guys' support. I also do not have any experience with it, but gotta have situations like this in anything I guess...part of why I got out of customer service stuff, too much BS in it...got your hands tied by the company on one end, and a customer that wants the world on the other...nobody gets what they want, you get screwed.

Maybe you and Allen need to talk more in private or something? If he can stop publicly bantering and you can work with him? I dunno the situation, nor do I need to since it does not directly affect me, I hope you guys can get the situation taken care of so it doesn't grow into something that none of us really care to see?

Glad to see mushkin activity on TPU! none-the-less man!


----------



## allen337 (Jul 21, 2008)

gdogg said:


> But is this really going to solve anything?  You've posted this in every forums we have now nearly.
> Those emails have a confidentiality notice at the bottom.  I know I am going to try and get this sorted best I can.  This isn't the way to go about this.
> 
> You can ask around about micron d9ghm and micron d9gkx being EOL, hard to bin, so their is no "supposedly"
> ...



I posted it here because I was asking for suggestions on what memory I should replace it with in this thread ~~  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66107    . Im a member of over 60 forums and Ive only posted about this here and the mushkin forum. All I want is the memory to be replaced and I was willing to pay for an upgrade. But you cant tell a person this is EOL you have none to replace it with one day and ship it out the next day like it suddenly appeared in your shippment.  allen

PS: Happy Birthday


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 21, 2008)

allen337 said:


> I posted it here because I was asking for suggestions on what memory I should replace it with in this thread ~~  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66107    . Im a member of over 60 forums and Ive only posted about this here and the mushkin forum. All I want is the memory to be replaced and I was willing to pay for an upgrade. But you cant tell a person this is EOL you have none to replace it with one day and ship it out the next day like it suddenly appeared in your shippment.  allen
> 
> PS: Happy Birthday



Yes, they are EOL, not discontinued.  We had no idea when we'd be able to bin more.  Its not as easy as , the chips exist, we can just replace your kit.  The chips have to meet standards, pass extensive testing.

Given we didn't have a time frame, or wether you wanted to upgrade or wait for replacements.   We didn't mark your rma , not to be getting your origonal ram replaced and when we had stock, we sent replacements to everyone needing them, including you.

Unfortunately, there is nothing we can do now.  Its been shipped.  But being EOL, you can look forward to having those options available for you, if you need to rma again.

Also, please don't post emails with confidentiality agreements at the bottom.


----------



## allen337 (Jul 21, 2008)

wanna tell me where the confidentiality agreement is supposed to be? Isnt one on any emails from mushkin ive got.

not discontinued huh.

Carl sanders

Hello,



We have been forced to discontinue our 1GB XP2 and Redline XP2 series modules due to the chips used to construct these modules becoming very hard to source; these include the 991523,996523, 991525, 996525, 991535, 996535, 991560, and 996560


Guess the left hand dont know what the right hand is doing.

Im not trying to be an ass or anything but sure seems like everything mushkin says and what it does is 2 different things.


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, I was confused about what you were saying.
Thought you were told the "chips" were discontinued, then told at the same time they were eol.  Which can't be the case, its either 1 or the other.  
Yes we have discontinued these kits. (Due to EOL chips being used) but when we can provide replacements, we will.  This is why we are offering upgrades.  

We would have changed you to another kit, if you had let us know at the time, but when we had a batch of replacements ready, we sent out to all with the kits, who haven't yet upgraded.


----------



## allen337 (Jul 21, 2008)

sorry I did say eol in another post.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 29, 2008)

*Conroe865pe compatibility*

I have an ASRock Conroe865pe 775 motherboard.  I'd like to run the xp4000 redline in there.  From all the specs, it looks like it would be compatible... is it?


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 29, 2008)

No others have been un-successful in the past.
400Mhz (pc3200) will work though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 29, 2008)

gdogg said:


> No others have been un-successful in the past.
> 400Mhz (pc3200) will work though.



Thanks, and yes, I know, but I want to overclock the E4600 in there.  It is an 800FSB and current 3200 RAM is 1:1.  I want to keep that and take it up to 230 bus, which would be well within the xp400 specs.  With "normal" 3200, that would be a big risk.


----------



## Greg0101 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes it should be able to reach those speeds,


----------



## locutus (Aug 3, 2008)

*1066 RAM in a board that supports 1066 will only work at 1066 if u oc?*

If you install 1066 RAM (any brand) in a motherboard that supports 1066 RAM like the Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3, the RAM will only operate at 1066 if you oc the HT bus. The default is 200 so you would have to oc the HT to 266.5. Then the RAM would work at 1066. This is right, isn't it? That's a pretty big overclock. Am I the only one who is not very impressed with the way this works? It seems like the HT bus is the weak point of an AMD mobo. How does it work on an Intel board? Does anyone know if there are plans to increase the default HT bus speed so 1066 and faster RAM can be supported without overclocking?


----------



## Gripen90 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all.

I have some problems with my Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rev 1.0 BIOS F4 motherboard and 2x2GB Mushkin Redline XP2-8000 CL5 kit. 
I want to run them as PC6400 but at CL4 speeds, but it seems to be impossible.
When I change them to CL4-4-4-15 the PC stops after recognizing the CPU (AMD X4 Phenom 9600). I then have to reset CMOS.
I've tried 1.8, 1.9 and 2.0 DDR2 voltage settings but still it wont boot properly.
At auto default settings CL5, PC6400 and 1.95v DDR2 voltage it boots fine.
I'm wondering if it's a bad kit ?, because I have the 2x2GB Mushkin XP2-6400 CL4 kit in my Intel PC (P35 chipset) and they work fine there at CL4-4-4-12 2.0v.


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 3, 2008)

locutus said:


> If you install 1066 RAM (any brand) in a motherboard that supports 1066 RAM like the Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3, the RAM will only operate at 1066 if you oc the HT bus. The default is 200 so you would have to oc the HT to 266.5. Then the RAM would work at 1066. This is right, isn't it? That's a pretty big overclock. Am I the only one who is not very impressed with the way this works? It seems like the HT bus is the weak point of an AMD mobo. How does it work on an Intel board? Does anyone know if there are plans to increase the default HT bus speed so 1066 and faster RAM can be supported without overclocking?



Phenom does support 1066, am2's do not
Since you have an adjustable cpu multi, downwards, you can drop the cpu multi when increasing the hTT bus, resulting in no overclock on the cpu and just really good memory performance when at 1066Mhz (much better then the actual 1066Mhz divider imho)
Due to being able to run memory in ganged memory mode, vs unganged, even when using Phenom cpu's


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gripen90 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have some problems with my Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rev 1.0 BIOS F4 motherboard and 2x2GB Mushkin Redline XP2-8000 CL5 kit.
> I want to run them as PC6400 but at CL4 speeds, but it seems to be impossible.
> ...



Can you run the redlines at cas 4 on your intel p35 chipset?  Normally a kit that can run 1000Mhz cas 5, will do cas 4 800-820 fine, if not higher
Since the memory speed might not be exactly 800Mhz, this could be the issue, try 5-4-4-12 and in windows, check cpuZ memory tab, for currently set memory speed.  It will appear as 1/2 the actual speed.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 3, 2008)

gdogg,

When can we expect the ram talked about in this thread to debut in places like Newegg?


----------



## Gripen90 (Aug 3, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Can you run the redlines at cas 4 on your intel p35 chipset?  Normally a kit that can run 1000Mhz cas 5, will do cas 4 800-820 fine, if not higher
> Since the memory speed might not be exactly 800Mhz, this could be the issue, try 5-4-4-12 and in windows, check cpuZ memory tab, for currently set memory speed.  It will appear as 1/2 the actual speed.



At 5-5-5-23 in CPU-Z they run at 400.9Mhz with 1:2 divider. I can run them at tight CL5 settings but I'd prefefer CL4, but it's just nok possible.

I tried vice versa, with the 2x2GB Mushkin XP2-6400 CL4 on the AM2+ motherboard and they run the specified speed of CL4-4-4-15. I've then ordered another set of XP2-6400 and then going to sell the XP2-8000 Redlines, since returning them is just too expensive.


----------



## locutus (Aug 3, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Phenom does support 1066, am2's do not
> Since you have an adjustable cpu multi, downwards, you can drop the cpu multi when increasing the hTT bus, resulting in no overclock on the cpu and just really good memory performance when at 1066Mhz (much better then the actual 1066Mhz divider imho)
> Due to being able to run memory in ganged memory mode, vs unganged, even when using Phenom cpu's



I understand what you're saying about overclocking the HT bus and reducing the cpu mult so the RAM will operate at 1066 (in ganged memory mode) but the cpu will not be overclocked. However the HT bus will be overclocked by about 67 MHz so the mobo will still need extra cooling, won't it? 

What do you mean when you say it will be "much better then the actual 1066Mhz divider"?

Can the HT bus on the Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 be overclocked that much?


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 3, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> gdogg,
> 
> When can we expect the ram talked about in this thread to debut in places like Newegg?



X-Line is currently only an EU product.


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 3, 2008)

locutus said:


> I understand what you're saying about overclocking the HT bus and reducing the cpu mult so the RAM will operate at 1066 (in ganged memory mode) but the cpu will not be overclocked. However the HT bus will be overclocked by about 67 MHz so the mobo will still need extra cooling, won't it?
> 
> What do you mean when you say it will be "much better then the actual 1066Mhz divider"?
> 
> Can the HT bus on the Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 be overclocked that much?



You should have an option to reduce the HT divider too, keeping it running in specified range.

You don't want to overclock the HT bus too far, as it doesn't result in much gains, and can cause instability.

It wouldn't effect heat, as long as voltages have not been adjusted

Normally to run 1066Mhz , un-ganged memory mode is required for stability, which doesn't perform as well as ganged memory mode (phenom processors)


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gripen90 said:


> At 5-5-5-23 in CPU-Z they run at 400.9Mhz with 1:2 divider. I can run them at tight CL5 settings but I'd prefefer CL4, but it's just nok possible.
> 
> I tried vice versa, with the 2x2GB Mushkin XP2-6400 CL4 on the AM2+ motherboard and they run the specified speed of CL4-4-4-15. I've then ordered another set of XP2-6400 and then going to sell the XP2-8000 Redlines, since returning them is just too expensive.



Sorry to hear about this, haven't seen problems with cas4 at 800Mhz with the redlines before now. I will keep an eye out, we try to keep to very high standards.


----------



## Gripen90 (Aug 4, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Sorry to hear about this, haven't seen problems with cas4 at 800Mhz with the redlines before now. I will keep an eye out, we try to keep to very high standards.



A minor update to the situation. As I came home from work I decided to try one last settings. First I put the DDR2 voltage to 2.1v and the timings to CL4-4-4-18, I thought my luck was made when it actually booted, but the joy lasted short as upon loading win Vista the final step all I was greeted with was a BSOD.
I've decided to return the memory to the shop since I feel I can't sell memory thatwon't even live up to such basic settings. Now I'm waiting for my Mushkin 2x2GB XP2-6400 CL4to arrive - I hope I'll have more luck with them.

A totally different subject.
Regarding Phenom and ganged/unganged. I see more and more reviews where they recommend unganged mode.
_The 2x64 mode refers to the "unganged" mode which allows the two DCTs to operate independently of each other and therefore use the memory channels more efficiently in a multi-core, multi-thread environment_
Some tests here: http://www.digit-life.com/articles3/mainboard/ddr2-yorkfield-phenom-page1.html


----------



## Gripen90 (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay an update on my situation.

I got a new set of memory today, another Mushkin 2x2GB XP2-6400 CL4 kit (like the one in my Intel PC). 
I took out the Mushkin Redlines and installed these Mushkin "Blacklines", and then I booted up the PC and went straight for the BIOS. I set the DDR2 voltage to 2.0 and the timings to 4-4-4-12 as specified. Saved the setting to BIOS and it rebooted. I crossed my fingers, and tada windows Vista booted. I checked CPU-Z and yes 2.0 DDR2 voltage, 400Mhz (PC2-6400) 1:2 Divider, 4-4-4-12-28 2T timings. 
I then ran a couple of Super_Pi runs and ran 3Dm06 and 3Dm03. No problems at all - this set just works.

I'm returning the Redlines tomorrow... how they do on Intel system I don't know, but I won't recommend them for AMD - for those you need "Blacklines".


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice, glad to hear you are happy with your new kit.


----------



## Woody112 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just want to give some props to Mushkin. Purchased the xp3-12800 2x2 gig kit and put it in my intel x48bt2. Loaded vista ultimate x64 with no problems. The best part about it is that once I got everything set up. I updated the bios and went in and loaded the xmp profile, memory went straight to specified timings and frequency. Then I over clock my Q6600 to 3.6ghz and presto.. 1:1 ratio with a q6600 with absolutly no problems. I can tell this memory has alot more head room and would probably do 1800 with little effort. I'm just worried about my NB since its hot enough to cook on right now.
Right after I bouth these, egg got the new ones in stock with the updated heat sink. Wish I would have wated an extra day. O well I'm happy as can be since I've never had memory this easy to work with. Thanks again Mushkin for a great product.


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great to hear everything went smoothly.
Hope you can cool that NB down with a smaller fan (like amd stock hs fan)


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a 3 month old Dell XPS 420 that I use as my HTPC and a second gaming rig.  This week I upgraded it to Vista 64bit.  I purchased a 4GB Mushkin kit (996587) for it but the XPS doesn't like it.  I should have done a bit more research I guess.  The idea was to get 4 gigs of memory with only 2 sticks leaving room for future expansion if I ever had a need for more ram.

I was expecting it to work fine and even read a newegg review saying installation in a XPS 420 went perfectly ( I know newegg reviews are far from reliable).

What would you recommend for my XPS 420?


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 27, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> I have a 3 month old Dell XPS 420 that I use as my HTPC and a second gaming rig.  This week I upgraded it to Vista 64bit.  I purchased a 4GB Mushkin kit (996587) for it but the XPS doesn't like it.  I should have done a bit more research I guess.  The idea was to get 4 gigs of memory with only 2 sticks leaving room for future expansion if I ever had a need for more ram.
> 
> I was expecting it to work fine and even read a newegg review saying installation in a XPS 420 went perfectly ( I know newegg reviews are far from reliable).
> 
> What would you recommend for my XPS 420?




These would be the best bet http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=695
But i am not sure why that kit isn't working, do either stick work fine alone?
Are you mixing with the old ram?


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 28, 2008)

gdogg said:


> These would be the best bet http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=695
> But i am not sure why that kit isn't working, do either stick work fine alone?
> Are you mixing with the old ram?



I'm not mixing with old ram.  Initially I installed only the new Mushkin kit.  PC reported memory error on boot.  I tried with only one stick (with same results), but I don't think I tried the other stick by itself.  I'll give it a try when I get home.

Is it possible Dell has made some changes to the XPS 420 that makes it a bit more picky about RAM specs?

If neither stick works what options do I have for swapping this kit out for one that will work for me?  Can I just swap it directly with Mushkin or do I need to go through Newegg?

If it ends up just being one faulty stick (hopefully) then obviously I can just RMA the bad one directly with Mushkin, right?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a question within the next day or 2 im ordering these sticks i was wondering if their will be any gurentee if i will get vantage i mean the sticks are what im after but vantage would be a huge plus.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146731


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I had a question within the next day or 2 im ordering these sticks i was wondering if their will be any gurentee if i will get vantage i mean the sticks are what im after but vantage would be a huge plus.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146731



Solaris, 

That is the kit I just got but am having problems with my Dell.  It does come with a Vantage Special Edition code.  

Do you want to hold off for a couple of days and see if I end up needing to get a different kit and maybe just take these from me at cost?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

idk depends on whats wrong with your sticks..what problms are they having? and their the 4GB kit?


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 28, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> I'm not mixing with old ram.  Initially I installed only the new Mushkin kit.  PC reported memory error on boot.  I tried with only one stick (with same results), but I don't think I tried the other stick by itself.  I'll give it a try when I get home.
> 
> Is it possible Dell has made some changes to the XPS 420 that makes it a bit more picky about RAM specs?
> 
> ...



We can do it direct or if the first 30 days, newegg will normally be extremely helpful too.


----------



## Greg0101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I had a question within the next day or 2 im ordering these sticks i was wondering if their will be any gurentee if i will get vantage i mean the sticks are what im after but vantage would be a huge plus.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146731




No , but it should have a copy.  If not, send me an email greg@*nospam*mushkin.com  (remove *nospam*) and I will get you a copy


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Xp8000*

I'm considering getting the XP8000 Redline 2x2GB DDR2 kit.  I have an ASUS P5WDH Deluxe motherboard, but it's not listed as supported RAM.  (Crucial's 2x2GB kit is also not listed, but their website lists it as compatible).  What I'd like to know is if Mushkin can tell me if this Redline model will operate in the P5WDH?  Thank-you.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 18, 2008)

btw, I just wanted to say "thanks" to the Mushkin folk for spending the time they do here, to help people with their issues.


----------



## Greg0101 (Sep 18, 2008)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm considering getting the XP8000 Redline 2x2GB DDR2 kit.  I have an ASUS P5WDH Deluxe motherboard, but it's not listed as supported RAM.  (Crucial's 2x2GB kit is also not listed, but their website lists it as compatible).  What I'd like to know is if Mushkin can tell me if this Redline model will operate in the P5WDH?  Thank-you.



Being a 975X chipset, I'd lean towards no it wouldn't run at rated speeds.
Due to available bios adjustments, I would go with a jedec 2x2GB part to run using auto timings.  Like the em2-6400 2x2GB

http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=603


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Being a 975X chipset, I'd lean towards no it wouldn't run at rated speeds.
> Due to available bios adjustments, I would go with a jedec 2x2GB part to run using auto timings.  Like the em2-6400 2x2GB
> 
> http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=603



Dang!  I was really hoping to be able to run the memory same as the FSB w/o overclocking.  Alright, thanks for the very fast reply.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2008)

gdogg: I guess I'm being stupid.  533 Memory would actually be a 1:1 ratio on a 1066 FSB (where the Bus is 266), right?


----------



## Greg0101 (Sep 18, 2008)

rtwjunkie said:


> 533 Memory would actually be a 1:1 ratio on a 1066 FSB (where the Bus is 266), right?



Yes that is correct


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Being a 975X chipset, I'd lean towards no it wouldn't run at rated speeds.
> Due to available bios adjustments, I would go with a jedec 2x2GB part to run using auto timings.  Like the em2-6400 2x2GB
> 
> http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=603



One additional question in regards to the 975X chipset not running the XP8000 Redline:

Will it not run it, or are you saying it won't run it to it's maximum?  I want to overclock the CPU, and this would give me room without overclocking the memory like I'd have to do with DDR2 800.  I know the memory would be underclocked, but wouldn't it still be faster than my current?  Or are my calculations wrong, and DDR2-800 is also being underclocked?

The reason I ask all this is because I have the xp4000 on another computer, which is rated at fsb 250 (DDR500).  I'm running that on a system where the cpu has an 800mhz fsb, so I was able to overclock the CPU way up to 240, and not worry about overclocking the memory.  

Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Greg0101 (Sep 22, 2008)

The chipset hasn't be shown to be able to run any of our beyond 800Mhz cas 5 2x2GB kits.
I have seen hp2-6400 5-4-4-12 be able to run stable, but that was the best.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2008)

Allright, so that's it. I had just wanted to clarify that it wouldn't run it at all.


----------



## drdaver (Sep 29, 2008)

wow very cool that mushkin has there reps here answering qs!


----------



## Greg0101 (Sep 30, 2008)

drdaver said:


> wow very cool that mushkin has there reps here answering qs!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 8, 2008)

Was just wondering why there haven't been any posts here lately?  My mushkin ascent pc8500 4gig kit rocks.  1100mhz at only 2.1v and because I'm on an athlon system I can't go higher,  but I bet these things would push 1200 on an intel system.  Mushkingreg has stated he's got upto 1155 at 2.0v on an intel system with these.  Let's all buy more mushkin,  and keep this thread alive!  And thankyou again mushkingreg for getting that ram delivered to ncix ect......


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 9, 2008)

np. Always try to keep ncix stocked up


----------



## DMF (Nov 10, 2008)

Asus P5Q Pro, E8400, HP2-6400 2x2GB kit (dual channel). 

After reading The Tech Respository guide to CAS v. FSB, I have set the timings to the advertised 5-4-4-12, NB strap to 333MHz (NB seems okay with it), FSB to 416 for 3.74GHz CPU & DDR-832 keeping 1:1 ratio.  I also nudged the voltage to 1.82V though it seemed stable at 1.80.  416 FSB at CAS 5 yields a strobe latency of 12.0 ns.  

Two questions:  Can you make an estimate of how fast this kit can be pushed at the above timings?  

What's a reasonable practical maximum over-volt?  I don't want to get anywhere near it, but it's hard to know whether one is being conservative without knowing what outrageous looks like.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 10, 2008)

That the same RAM I run and have gotten them to run at 950mhz at 2.05v.  They are covered under warranty to 2.1v. Haven't pushed any farther.  Here's an online review but YMMV:

http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/Mushkin_4GB_HP2-6400/index.shtml


----------



## DMF (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, and one other thing.  When set to Memory Timings [Auto], apparently the BIOS pads the SPD results (or are the SPD results really 5-5-5-18?).  So I set the advertised timings manually.  But there are a bunch of other timings in the BIOS, currently set to [Auto].  Are those derived from the four advertised values?  If not how does one know how to set them?  Is there a more complete specification for the kit?


----------



## DMF (Nov 10, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> That the same RAM I run and have gotten them to run at 950mhz at 2.05v.


What timings?

Interesting review, but it covers a different kit 996564.  Mine is 996587 which is rated 1.8V and apparently uses a different IC.  

Since the voltage spec is not a range, I must presume that over-volting voids the warranty?


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 10, 2008)

Upto 900Mhz 5-4-4-12 should be possible, using 2.0-2.1v
We only list this kit as 1.8v on our site, but they are warrantied 2.0-2.1v last I heard.
Regardless, 2.1v is extremely safe and should not damage your ram.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got the PC8000 2x2 sticks and right now have them on auto.

In cpuz it shows 460. 

I am at work, but how best should I get these up to 1000?

Newbie here.

Have my 9950 ata 3.2, but can get 3.375 and just ordered a WC system, so hope to get that a little higher.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 10, 2008)

2 Sticks

Ai OVerclocking: Manual 
CPU Tweak: Disabled 
PLL1 Spead Spectrum: Disabled 
PLL2 Spead Spectrum: Disabled 
DRAM Ganged Mode: Disabled - Unganged has been found to perform better during heavy mutli-threaded tasks 
Memory Hole Remapping: Enabled 

Memory Clock Mode: 1066Mhz 
2T Mode: Enabled 
CAS Latency: 5
TCWL: 6(5-6) 
TRCD: 5
TRP: 5
TRAS: 12 
tWR: 6 (5-6) 
tRFC(0-3): 327.5ns (195-327.5ns)
TRC: 31 (26 if max in bios)
TRRD: 4 (3-4) 
tWTR: 4 (3-4)
tRTP: 6(5-6)

DRAM Voltage: 2.0-2.1v

If default fsb speeds, try 1066Mhz divider, overclocked will likely need 800Mhz memory divider when >210


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 10, 2008)

gdogg said:


> 2 Sticks
> 
> Ai OVerclocking: Manual
> CPU Tweak: Disabled
> ...



If I remember correctly since I am not in front of my PC, that since I have the FSB at 235 I believe, there was not an option for 1066 in the memory 4 to chose from, it was some other number.

When I did pick parameters close to what you noted it would not post.

I assume these settings are for an AMD board? I am not familar with all the naming convertions just yet.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you have a 800Mhz divider, or 2.0?


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 10, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Do you have a 800Mhz divider, or 2.0?





How would I determine that to know what I have?


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have an option for Memory Clock Mode: 800 or 2.0 , or is it showing actual values? ~940Mhz ~ 1222 etc


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 11, 2008)

It will not post.

dram timing mode - options are auto/DCT0/DCT1/Both
I put both and put in your numbers for both sections DCT0/DCT1.

I set mem clock speed to 1067 after changing back my FSB to 200 and up'd my multiplier to 16 for now.

I did not see anything that shows 2.0 vs 800mhz.

I am lost on trying to make this work. Sorry you are working with a dude on this.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 11, 2008)

np
Basically, set 800Mhz where you are now @ 200
Then increase back upto 235Mhz


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 11, 2008)

I put the FSB to 250 and 13 multiplier.

Then the mem is 500 2:1. 

But it has BSOD twice when trying to run 3dMark06.

Had voltage to 2.1, brought it back down to 1.9.

Just trying different things at this point.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure what the nb voltage is referred to on your board.
Its normally vNB or something similar on asus boards.
An increase in either this or cpu voltage should help with instability at the higher speeds.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the core at 1.425 and the NB the same. 

Definately helps with the cpu stability, but this seems to be coming with the RAM higher speeds.

I wish there was a piece of software that would test your machine and give you the limits.

I know the Nvidia test 'tries' to do something like that, but it always crashes.

I just need to become more versed at this stuff and it will all play well together.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 11, 2008)

I would grab memtest86+ to test the ram.
or HCI memtest for windows (run as many copies as needed to fill ram, 4GB in x64 os, would be 3x920MB and 1x0MB to use remaining)

If you get errors, drop fsb 5 mhz, and repeat until no errors, to try and find when the errors start.

Also you could drop the memory speed 1 notch, to rule out ram speed.


----------



## cdnbum88 (Nov 11, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> I would grab memtest86+ to test the ram.
> or HCI memtest for windows (run as many copies as needed to fill ram, 4GB in x64 os, would be 3x920MB and 1x0MB to use remaining)
> 
> If you get errors, drop fsb 5 mhz, and repeat until no errors, to try and find when the errors start.
> ...



Good idea. Will give that a go.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2008)

For testing for stability,  orthos http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm  really helps.  I would use Blend-stress CPU and RAM  and the Large, in-place FFTs-stress some ram tests at each mhz stepping that you're trying.  Start by making sure it'll run at least 10-15mins and pass. When you find the max,  run the blend test overnight,  if it passes you're done!  Even for reasonable stability it should pass at least 60mins,  I've had a test fail at like 54mins many times.  I've had an oc pass in memtest,  but fail in orthos,  so use both really.


----------



## DMF (Nov 28, 2008)

Asus P5Q Pro, 1306 BIOS, E8400, 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 HP2-6400 5-4-4-12

memory timings set manually ^^^
FSB 416 (CPU 3.76GHz @ 1.26V (1.30V setting))
CPU is not the limiting factor; this happens even when I drop the multiplier

with the NB strap set at 400 memory divider is 1:1; DDR-832
with the NB strap set at 333 memory divider is also 1:1; DDR-833

The 333 strap is preferred because of lower default tRD http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=4

--------
Problem: 1:1 400 is stable; 1:1 333 is not.

1:1 333 sometimes won't POST, requiring a complete power cycle (AC switch off). When it does POST it produces "BOOTMGR is corrupt" when Vista tries to boot.

memory tested at 1.82V, 1.90V, 2.00V
NB tested at Auto and a couple values I don't remember.

I don't get this at all. Suggestions?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

DMF said:


> Asus P5Q Pro, 1306 BIOS, E8400, 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 HP2-6400 5-4-4-12
> 
> memory timings set manually ^^^
> FSB 416 (CPU 3.76GHz @ 1.26V (1.30V setting))
> ...



i have the same sticks and im wondering wats possible to get out of them as well. the HP2-6400's i pulled the spreaders off funny enough all of the chips hve like 0 info on them...however 1 stick reveiled that they were mushkins...as all 4 2GB sticks are from the same batch i assume hey are all the same chips i have them a 2.1 950mhz 5-4-4-12 tried 5-5-5-18 with NB and south bridge at 1.5v (max) and she wont boot at 1000mhz i know its asking alot of 800mhz stock sticks but still it would be intresting to know what people have gotten. ram is unlinked from FSB so i can set speeds independently.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

DMF said:


> Asus P5Q Pro, 1306 BIOS, E8400, 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 HP2-6400 5-4-4-12
> 
> memory timings set manually ^^^
> FSB 416 (CPU 3.76GHz @ 1.26V (1.30V setting))
> ...



That 1 lower tRD can cause the no post your getting, I do the same to get 1 lower tRD with my rampage extreme at 490FSB.

Auto might actually work better, since certain speeds are only available using certain straps.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i have the same sticks and im wondering wats possible to get out of them as well. the HP2-6400's i pulled the spreaders off funny enough all of the chips hve like 0 info on them...however 1 stick reveiled that they were mushkins...as all 4 2GB sticks are from the same batch i assume hey are all the same chips i have them a 2.1 950mhz 5-4-4-12 tried 5-5-5-18 with NB and south bridge at 1.5v (max) and she wont boot at 1000mhz i know its asking alot of 800mhz stock sticks but still it would be intresting to know what people have gotten. ram is unlinked from FSB so i can set speeds independently.



Is your tRFC set to 60?
Since an nvidia chipset, running sync will actually perform best normally using linked memory mode.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Is your tRFC set to 60?
> Since an nvidia chipset, running sync will actually perform best normally using linked memory mode.



o really? linked? idk if my sticks can do that...im using 4 sticks and my FSB is insane. (4.1Ghz on a 9.5 multi atm) so what do you suggest i do? set trfc to 60 and link the ram? edit o and removing the sink reveiled they were micron not mushkin sorry iv been up since 6 yesterday


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o really? linked? idk if my sticks can do that...im using 4 sticks and my FSB is insane. (4.1Ghz on a 9.5 multi atm) so what do you suggest i do? set trfc to 60 and link the ram? edit o and removing the sink reveiled they were micron not mushkin sorry iv been up since 6 yesterday



Running Linked Memory Mode, with SYNC for speed, results in 862Mhz at your current fsb on the ram.
5-4-4-12 should be possible at this speed.
SYNC not only performs best, but is found to be most stable too.

Setting 60 for tRFC would be a good spot, since tRFC barely effects performance, >20 less is normally required to see any gains via memory benchmarks.

Do you know the model # of your ram, if the micron ones, they could do even tighter timings like 4-4-4-12 / 4-3-3-10 at 862Mhz.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Running Linked Memory Mode, with SYNC for speed, results in 862Mhz at your current fsb on the ram.
> 5-4-4-12 should be possible at this speed.
> SYNC not only performs best, but is found to be most stable too.
> 
> ...



hmm their not out of the system but ill check into the mdel number for ya..as for the changes i made them...as for TRFC i had it but it goes upto like 30 not 60 it wont let me go higher..however i bumped my FSB to 1800 dropped my multi down to 9 linked and synced the ram at 1:1 gives my 900mhz at 2.0v (planning on going higher) at stock timings. i might try to go higher but my rig doesnt like high fsb at a 9.5 multi but if i leave it at 9 it will freak out around 1900 i just dont have the voltage options to keep her stable so unless my board maraculously does it ill have to start getting performance from timings as i wount be able to oc the ram using FSB unless i unlink it which iv already tried and doesnt want to work.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, this is a serious question-
Whats up with this...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146023  <-- 1GB DDR-500 for $39.99+$5.00 Shipping
THEN you got this-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146034 <-- 2x1GB DDR-500 for $149.99 + $5.00 Shipping


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> Ok, this is a serious question-
> Whats up with this...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146023  <-- 1GB DDR-500 for $39.99+$5.00 Shipping
> THEN you got this-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146034 <-- 2x1GB DDR-500 for $149.99 + $5.00 Shipping



wtf? the single 1GB kit has better timings to


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hmm their not out of the system but ill check into the mdel number for ya..as for the changes i made them...as for TRFC i had it but it goes upto like 30 not 60 it wont let me go higher..however i bumped my FSB to 1800 dropped my multi down to 9 linked and synced the ram at 1:1 gives my 900mhz at 2.0v (planning on going higher) at stock timings. i might try to go higher but my rig doesnt like high fsb at a 9.5 multi but if i leave it at 9 it will freak out around 1900 i just dont have the voltage options to keep her stable so unless my board maraculously does it ill have to start getting performance from timings as i wount be able to oc the ram using FSB unless i unlink it which iv already tried and doesnt want to work.



tRC : try 31
Since no tRFC able to manually adjusted, you may not be able to get >950Mhz while tRFC is set to the SPD of 42

But since linked sync performs best normally, I'd stick with where you can keep your cpu overclock since that will provide bigger gains in games then , a few more mhz on the fsb or ram.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> Ok, this is a serious question-
> Whats up with this...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146023  <-- 1GB DDR-500 for $39.99+$5.00 Shipping
> THEN you got this-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146034 <-- 2x1GB DDR-500 for $149.99 + $5.00 Shipping



Not sure, prob just in the process of updating pricing, where the 1GB sticks has already been updated and the 2x1GB hasn't yet.
Seems like a good deal to grab 2 of the 1GB sticks.
The timings are wrong though, 3-3-2-8 with the model #


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, its been like that for almost 6 months. ;-)
Old prices 6 months ago tho-
$49.99 Free Shipping on the 1x1 GB
$149.99 + $4.99 Shipping on the 2x1GB.
It was the reason I went with OCZ for my RAM pick.. had them sticks been $99.99 or less I would have gotten them. Although I am enjoying my 2-3-2-8 1T Timings @ DDR-440 with the OCZ.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure why the price hasn't been changed, I'll ask it get fixed.
Nice overclock, I had a pair of hp 3200 2-3-2-6 1T from mushkin , did 460Mhz 2-3-2-10 (I always used 10, didn't find a reason for 8, 10 performs similar or better sometimes)
Used 3.0v to get there though, very nice kit.
Did 520 3-3-2-8 2T max though.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Not sure why the price hasn't been changed, I'll ask it get fixed.
> Nice overclock, I had a pair of hp 3200 2-3-2-6 1T from mushkin , did 460Mhz 2-3-2-10 (I always used 10, didn't find a reason for 8, 10 performs similar or better sometimes)
> Used 3.0v to get there though, very nice kit.
> Did 520 3-3-2-8 2T max though.



Ah, mine does all this on 2.5V ;-)
So I highly expect it to do LOADS better at higher voltages. 
This is what I got...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227210
cept I managed to snag it for $25 shipped.... BNIB sorta.

If the price ever falls to where the OCZ XTC RAM sits ($75-80) I will definantly get the Mushkin DDR-500 2x1GB... its nice to try diff brands every once in a while... although.. if it doesn't at least keep to specs... then there would be an issue.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

This was 2 years ago now too, things have changed over time.
I'm looking into core i7 kits now, so many to choose from.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 28, 2008)

Im holding out for AM3 and the SSE5 Phenoms.
I will then consider upgrading from my current rig.


----------



## DMF (Nov 28, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> That 1 lower tRD can cause the no post your getting, I do the same to get 1 lower tRD with my rampage extreme at 490FSB.
> 
> Auto might actually work better, since certain speeds are only available using certain straps.



Auto gives me a "833" option, which I gather is from the 333 strap.  400 strap says "832".

All 1:1 attempts were made with tRD on Auto.  At 400 1:1 (Auto uses 13) it is stable at tRD=10 (haven't tried 9).  So I doubt the difference is default tRD. 

I'm starting to get the impression that the limitation is not the memory but the MCH.  I'll try feeding it more volts and see what happens.


----------



## DMF (Nov 28, 2008)

996587 kit (same one we've been discussing).  

Spec says 5-4-4-12.  CPU-Z tells me JEDEC #1 is *4*-4-4-12.  Should I try running CAS=4?  Seems like I tried this once and got nowhere.


----------



## Greg0101 (Nov 28, 2008)

cas 4, its worth a try, use 2.0-2.1v on the ram, with 833Mhz .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi.  Ok one more try to find a good board for the XP 8000 Redline DDR-2 2x2Gb sticks.  Will the ASUS P5Q deluxe support them?  It seems like it would since it supports DDR-@ 1066.  thanks in advance!


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 4, 2008)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hi.  Ok one more try to find a good board for the XP 8000 Redline DDR-2 2x2Gb sticks.  Will the ASUS P5Q deluxe support them?  It seems like it would since it supports DDR-@ 1066.  thanks in advance!



Should work great, others are using the ram with the p5q deluxe.
See , http://forums.mushkin.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7567
Not 100% upto date , but does have many on the front page.

Gives a good idea of what bios' have worked for others.


----------



## DMF (Dec 4, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> cas 4, its worth a try, use 2.0-2.1v on the ram, with 833Mhz .



Nope.  Even with tRFC = 65, tRD = 12, and 2.1V (probably 2.18V actual) I couldn't get it stable (MemTest) at 800 set to 4-4-4-12. 

At 4-4-3-12 it wasn't stable even at 746. 

Now I'm running at 5-4-4-12, tRD = 9 at 5-4-4-12 @ 1.82V at DDR-800.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Should work great, others are using the ram with the p5q deluxe.
> See , http://forums.mushkin.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7567
> Not 100% upto date , but does have many on the front page.
> 
> Gives a good idea of what bios' have worked for others.



Allright, thanks!


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a kit of 996587 (2x2GB) that is only reporting 1GB per chip.

MB is an ASUS Striker Extreme.  With both sticks in I only get Vista and BIOS reporting 2GB total.  With either single stick in Vista and BIOS only report 1GB.

What gives?


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 7, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> I have a kit of 996587 (2x2GB) that is only reporting 1GB per chip.
> 
> MB is an ASUS Striker Extreme.  With both sticks in I only get Vista and BIOS reporting 2GB total.  With either single stick in Vista and BIOS only report 1GB.
> 
> What gives?



Sounds like you got a mis-programmed kit. 
I would return to place of purchase for a direct exchange. 
or if in north america , setup an rma by creating an account 
http://www.mushkin.com/passport/
Then setting up an rma here https://www.mushkin.com/doc/support/request/

Let me know which way you choose, I can help speed up the rma process when direct with us.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey i bought 2 4GB kits of the mushkin HP2-6400 sticks and the other day i started getting horrible BSOD's when trying to install vista.....so i knew what it was vista x64 doesnt like installing with 8GB of ram...w/e so i pull out all my ram and put one in...it still BSODS...i put in onother stick...it works fine.....wondering WTF? i tried with all 4 of my sticks in the same spot and the same stick failed and resaulted in BSOD's....now the problem....i can probably look at my newegg history and tell you when it was bought..HOWEVER i threw away 1 pack....so now i only have 1 package instead of 2 and im not sure if the stick that is bad belongs to that pack or the one i threw out.....now the second problem with this situation....is since i know 1 stick is bad not only do i not know if it goes with the packaing i have or the packaging i threw out but i also do not know what other stick out of my 4 went with the bad stick.....all i know is that they have the same batch code and creation week is their anything i can do?


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> HOWEVER i threw away 1 pack....so now i only have 1 package instead of 2 and im not sure if the stick that is bad belongs to that pack or the one i threw out.....



Only sticker on the ram itself is required for warranty, you can use the other package if you like.



Solaris17 said:


> now the second problem with this situation....is since i know 1 stick is bad not only do i not know if it goes with the packaing i have or the packaging i threw out but i also do not know what other stick out of my 4 went with the bad stick.....all i know is that they have the same batch code and creation week is their anything i can do?



Setup an rma, since 1 stick would always go bad, just pair it up, since we normally replace dual channel kits as a pair.

Create an account here, http://www.mushkin.com/passport/
Then once logged in, https://www.mushkin.com/doc/support/request/


----------



## DMF (Dec 10, 2008)

Say, what's the normal turnaround for Mail In Rebate.  It's been almost 6 weeks.  Mushkin registration site confirmed some time ago that it had been received.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 10, 2008)

Back again with a dead 996599 stick of mushkin these are 2x2 gig sticks 8500 5-5-5-15 2.0-2.1v. Cant seem to get in touch with anyone at mushkin on the phone all mailboxes are full and no way of getting a service rep or support personel on the horn they want you to leave a message? I have had about enough to give them a message of my own.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm surprised by that,  have you tried posting in the Mushkin forum,  I'm sure someone would help right away.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 11, 2008)

johnspack said:


> I'm surprised by that,  have you tried posting in the Mushkin forum,  I'm sure someone would help right away.




Posted there before, greg seems like the only one who cares. Dont seem to matter my business computer has bitten the dust afterall they have family too. Only difference is my business computer supports my family and mushkin wont be a part of that from now on.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 11, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Sounds like you got a mis-programmed kit.
> I would return to place of purchase for a direct exchange.
> or if in north america , setup an rma by creating an account
> http://www.mushkin.com/passport/
> ...



Interesting... too bad it didn't get programmed to something better... instead of worse 

I'll set up an RMA trhough Mushkin.  I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow after I get it done.

Thanks Greg.


----------



## Brandothe2nd (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys I am having some problems with utilizing all of the memory that I have installed.  I have 4x2GB of DDR2 PC8000 mushkin ram installed. Also I am running Vista x64 Home Premium.  In the msinfo32.exe it shows 8GB installed physical memory and 4GB total physical memory.  I have memory hole remapping enabled on my board but still only 4GB is being used.  Do you have any suggestions?  

Here is a list of the hardware that would seem relevant:
ASUS M3A79-T DELUXE
AMD ATHLON 64 X2 6400 Black Edition
Vista x64 Home Premium


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2008)

by chance did you play with anything in msconfig?


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

DMF said:


> Say, what's the normal turnaround for Mail In Rebate.  It's been almost 6 weeks.  Mushkin registration site confirmed some time ago that it had been received.



12-14 weeks would be normal.
Rebates submitted late july have been received about a week ago.  Early august's will be in the mail now.


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 12, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> 12-14 weeks would be normal.
> Rebates submitted late july have been received about a week ago.  Early august's will be in the mail now.



that is why i never figure in rebates/MIR in any pricing, it takes forever to get anything.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Back again with a dead 996599 stick of mushkin these are 2x2 gig sticks 8500 5-5-5-15 2.0-2.1v. Cant seem to get in touch with anyone at mushkin on the phone all mailboxes are full and no way of getting a service rep or support personel on the horn they want you to leave a message? I have had about enough to give them a message of my own.



Sorry about this, with the move things have gotten a bit backed up. :shadedshu


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Posted there before, greg seems like the only one who cares. Dont seem to matter my business computer has bitten the dust afterall they have family too. Only difference is my business computer supports my family and mushkin wont be a part of that from now on.



Sorry :shadedshu  , I'll find out whats happening in the morning. 
Please email me your ticket # and I'll see what I can find out right away.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Interesting... too bad it didn't get programmed to something better... instead of worse
> 
> I'll set up an RMA trhough Mushkin.  I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow after I get it done.
> 
> Thanks Greg.



Sounds good.  PM w/ ticket # so I can get it ready to go for morning.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Brandothe2nd said:


> Hey guys I am having some problems with utilizing all of the memory that I have installed.  I have 4x2GB of DDR2 PC8000 mushkin ram installed. Also I am running Vista x64 Home Premium.  In the msinfo32.exe it shows 8GB installed physical memory and 4GB total physical memory.  I have memory hole remapping enabled on my board but still only 4GB is being used.  Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Here is a list of the hardware that would seem relevant:
> ASUS M3A79-T DELUXE
> ...



Not exactly sure, it could be wrong.

Whats showing under task manager
Under Performance
and Physical Ram (MB)
Total

Since memory hole remapping is enabled and its also showing all 8GB as installed.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> that is why i never figure in rebates/MIR in any pricing, it takes forever to get anything.



Ya, I never buy based on rebates either.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 12, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Sounds like you got a mis-programmed kit.
> I would return to place of purchase for a direct exchange.
> or if in north america , setup an rma by creating an account
> http://www.mushkin.com/passport/
> ...



Hi Greg, I set up a support ticket.  The number is 81375

Thanks again... and especially thank you for making yourself available to us here on TPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 12, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Hi Greg, I set up a support ticket.  The number is 81375
> 
> Thanks again... and especially thank you for making yourself available to us here on TPU.



i agree thanks greg


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 12, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Hi Greg, I set up a support ticket.  The number is 81375
> 
> Thanks again... and especially thank you for making yourself available to us here on TPU.



Ready to go


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 12, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Ready to go



Wow that was fast... hey if you're ever in Annapolis I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 17, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Back again with a dead 996599 stick of mushkin these are 2x2 gig sticks 8500 5-5-5-15 2.0-2.1v. Cant seem to get in touch with anyone at mushkin on the phone all mailboxes are full and no way of getting a service rep or support personel on the horn they want you to leave a message? I have had about enough to give them a message of my own.




UPDATE

12/11/08 Got in touch with RMA on phone, seems with holidays their overloaded (understandable) Talked with tech guy who couldnt understand why the chip was dead. Shipped me 2 new chips up front (gave credit card #) and they arrived 12/16/08. 5 day turn-a-round gets . I was a little pissed to begin with because of it being multiple rmas. I feel Mushkin went out of their way to make me happy. And they did. Thanks ALLEN


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Greg, While I wait to order order the XP8000 Redline, I was wondering if you could tell me based on my signature system, what voltage I should be running my current XP2-6400 Memory I have.  It's the 996580 2x2GB kit.  I want to get good performance out of it, but don't want to burn it out.  Thanks again for all your advice in the past!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=647

http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=634

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146726

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146755

they state range is 2.0-2.1 V but im sure it can go up to 2.3/2.4 but i wouldnt recommend goin that high unless if you have active cooling on the Ram itself, or replaced the heatspreaders with heatsinks.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 20, 2008)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hi Greg, While I wait to order order the XP8000 Redline, I was wondering if you could tell me based on my signature system, what voltage I should be running my current XP2-6400 Memory I have.  It's the 996580 2x2GB kit.  I want to get good performance out of it, but don't want to burn it out.  Thanks again for all your advice in the past!




2.0-2.1v is very safe


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 20, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=647
> 
> http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=634
> 
> ...



2.3-2.4v will normally result in ddr2 dieing, regardless of cooling.


----------



## Greg0101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry, won't be around anymore guys, I've resigned. 

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

MushkinGreg said:


> Sorry, won't be around anymore guys, I've resigned.
> 
> Merry Christmas



why?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2008)

Well Greg, we'll miss you.  You've been a wealth of knowledge, and I thank you for all your tireless help!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 20, 2008)

I heard this yesterday over at XS. No reason given.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2008)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well Greg, we'll miss you.  You've been a wealth of knowledge, and I thank you for all your tireless help!



+1 on that thanks greg


----------



## johnspack (Dec 21, 2008)

Very sorry to hear!!!  You will be missed MushkinGreg!  Best rep there ever was....


----------



## DMF (Dec 25, 2008)

Whoa, I got a MIR back from OCZ.  I nearly threw it out!  I guess it's part check but it looks like a postcard from the neighborhood gutter cleaner.  Check your mail carefully! 

I hope the company servicing Mushkin's rebates doesn't also try to dodge paying by making the rebate check look like junk mail...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2008)

they do that to deceive thieves


----------



## toxophilite (Jan 23, 2009)

*Need stable config for GA-EP45-UD3P, Q99550, Mushkin XP2 8500*

I've been unable to arrive at a bios configuration that will POST or boot at 1066 dual channel with the following rig...

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Rev 1.0
Bios: F6
S/N: 084940007503
CPU: Intel Q9550 2.83ghz
CPU Cooler: MassCool 8WA741 92mm Ball
VGA: SAPPHIRE 100265L Radeon HD 4830
Memory: DDR2 Mushkin 2x2GB XP2 8500 1066 (996619)
PSU: Thermaltake 650w

POSTs/boots/runs stable at 800 dual channel with all bios settings on auto except DRAM voltage set to 2.00v as per mushkin instruction.

Both modules run just fine individually at 1066 in single module, single channel mode with stock/auto +2.0vDRAM settings.

Can you tell me where I might find a complete, explicit listing of bios settings I should use for a stable config from which to start 1066 dual channel?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2009)

timings will be different and TBH your better off having the tighter timings than the additional Clock Tick.


toxophilite said:


> I've been unable to arrive at a bios configuration that will POST or boot at 1066 dual channel with the following rig...
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
> Rev 1.0
> ...


----------



## johnspack (Feb 4, 2009)

Currently running my pc8500 ascents at 825mhz with 4-4-3-8 1t timings.  Can't seem to drop either of the 4s down to 3.  Will these modules take more than 2.1v? (Yes I know voids warranty)  Would like to hit 1200 instead,  but athlon x2s don't really use the extra bandwidth,  but will use low latency....





wondering if I should drop my trc to 20..


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Guys,

MUSHKIN support needed...
Specs are in sig thingy!
Basically when I first installed(new build) it was impossible to install and boot Vista without a BSOD. Errors were MEMORY_MANAGEMENT etc.
ripped out 2 of the RAM sticks and it installed, booted and ran fine!
Dropped back in 1 more stick....also ok.....
Dropped in the last.....BSOD!!!!! argh!

Perhaps the last stick is the problem? Ripped out all sticks, tried to boot with the 'suspect' stick and.......BSOD argh!

So is that stick f'd or am I missing something. Do I need to return it to where i bought it.

Thanks for any help possible!
Jimmy


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Request Replacement from the Etailer, Worst COmes to Worst you can probably RMA back to Mushkin for Replacement, also to test Suspect Faulty Memory, run Memtest86 off a floppy (reboot with Floppy as first boot device)


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, thanks! 
I don't have a floppy drive, and I don't think that Memtest86 has a USB option?
Could use a blank CD i guess...crap.
Have to buy some tomorrow!
The eRetailer seems really good, i'll send them the details and see what they say!
Thanks again.


----------



## DMF (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, its been about 6 months.  Got the Asus and OCZ rebates filed at the same time, but not the Mushkin rebate.  I did log in and register on the site.  I received a notice that Mushkin had received my rebate application - about 4 months ago.  Was I supposed to receive a notice of final disposition? 

How do I find out the rebate status?


----------



## DMF (Apr 3, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> I don't have a floppy drive, and I don't think that Memtest86 has a USB option?


Memtest (or anything else) will run off a bootable USB.  Setting up the OS it wants is the trick.  Same with a CD. 

I don't put floppies in my systems any more but I always keep one around for just such an occasion.  Got a bud who'll lend you one?


----------



## MushkinSean (Apr 3, 2009)

DMF said:


> Well, its been about 6 months.  Got the Asus and OCZ rebates filed at the same time, but not the Mushkin rebate.  I did log in and register on the site.  I received a notice that Mushkin had received my rebate application - about 4 months ago.  Was I supposed to receive a notice of final disposition?
> 
> How do I find out the rebate status?



Pm me your contact info


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> Pm me your contact info



This guy been verified as a Mushkin Rep?? If not or no one knows, I wouldnt PM him my contact info.

I see only one post and no custom title.....caution needed?


----------



## MushkinSean (Apr 3, 2009)

You can check over  at the Mushkin forum. http://forums.mushkin.com/phpbb2/
He can PM me there if he wants
Forum won't let me put a link in my sig yet.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 4, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> You can check over  at the Mushkin forum. http://forums.mushkin.com/phpbb2/
> He can PM me there if he wants
> Forum won't let me put a link in my sig yet.



PM Wizzard and get a custom title.


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 5, 2009)

I confirm Sean as a Mushkin Rep  Welcome


----------



## MushkinSean (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks m8, glad to be here!


----------



## DMF (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, welcome!   

PM sent, asking what info you need.


----------



## Duonger (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool see a new guy there to help. Very nice!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm wondering what I need to RMA my Mushkin 1150mhz DDR2 kit...I don't think I have the receipt for it anymore, this will no doubt be a problem, no??


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome Sean. Glad to have another rep around!


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I'm wondering what I need to RMA my Mushkin 1150mhz DDR2 kit...I don't think I have the receipt for it anymore, this will no doubt be a problem, no??


Sorry did not see this before.
We don't sell that kit anymore, but I'm sure that something can be worked out. Don't worry about the receipt if you can't find it. Go here to start the RMA 



Paulieg said:


> Welcome Sean. Glad to have another rep around!



Glad to be here! 

I'll be around a lot more starting next month.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey MushkinSean,

I have the Mushkin DDR2 800 2x1GB 996533 Kit that a friend gave me because he said they are bad. What he said was : "I have used these on two different motherboards and each motherboard that I used them in, the Dimm slots stopped working. They would run for a little bit and then the slots would no longer read that there was memory in that slot. It happened with two different boards. At first I thought it was the board so I RMA'd it for a different motherboard brand and model entirely and then the exact same thing happend." He doesn't want to deal with an RMA or anything so he just gave them to me to deal with and said I can just keep them and decide if I want to RMA them. Can I RMA the sticks easily?

And yes he did try other RAM in those said slots that stopped working and they were indeed not reading the other known working RAM.


He also said he didn't even run the RAM at the EPP Rated timing and voltages, just standard JDEC 5-5-5-18 1.8v


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 21, 2009)

You should be ok doing the RMA

Start the RMA here


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright thank you very much Sean!


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 21, 2009)

np anytime


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay what do I do after I put all my info in after clicking on the link? Do I need a passport code?


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 21, 2009)

Set up your Passport account, fill out the info, name, address all that stuff
Click on warranty/ Priority Support request
then just follow along.
When finished you'll get a confirmation email, then later you'll get another email with shipping instructions.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay yeah I figured it out lol. Alright cool thanks again.


----------



## DMF (Jul 23, 2009)

So when should I start worrying about the second attempt at my rebate?  Three more months and it will be a year...


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 24, 2009)

Rebates are usually handled by another company, not the actual manufacturer....MIR's are always the worst and to be honest, should be avoided even if it means paying $10 more for something. :shadedshu


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it normal for mushkin to not get back to you about an RMA for a few days?


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 25, 2009)

The RMA dept. is very small, sometimes it can take a little bit before you get the second email.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just got an email saying they shipped a set back to me


----------



## DMF (Aug 6, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> The RMA dept. is very small, sometimes it can take a little bit before you get the second email.



Second email?  I haven't gotten a first email yet.  (Unless you're counting your posts here.)


----------



## Meltdown (Aug 8, 2009)

MushkinSean looking for some good memory like the red lines (http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226050) but for amd 955be ? Maybe somthing new might be coming thanks


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 8, 2009)

i was useing corsair 2x2gb 8500 can only run at 800 had nothing but problems but then got some Mushkin 2x2gb 8500 996619 running those at 1066 runs real good i love my Mushkins.


----------



## MushkinSean (Aug 9, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> MushkinSean looking for some good memory like the red lines (http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226050) but for amd 955be ? Maybe somthing new might be coming thanks



Most people are getting good results using the 996601 or the 996657 with AM3.
The low voltage sticks (triple kits) designed for i7 are problematic on AM3.


----------



## jandy12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Since UTT never worked that good with Intel chipsets I would recommend TCCD for you if you can't get your hands into any good old BH-5. Also both Redline HP3200 and Redline XP4000 has gone EOL and we don't manufacture them anymore.

In my opinion TCCD is your best bet if you can't get BH-5.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a set of ascents 1066,  early batch.  Already had them over 1100 24/7 stable at 2.0v,  so I think they may be capable of 1200mhz.  I'm upgrading to a p5q-pro motherboard flashed with Ket's mod bios,  and an e8400 cpu.  Coming from amd stuff,  I've never tweaked sub-timings before,  any recommendations?


----------



## MushkinSean (Aug 17, 2009)

Check you PM, I put a full set of timings there for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Sean I was wondering if you knew of any etailers that had this spacific kit still in stock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226034

i have that set and absolutely love the XMB profile for 1600 makes it super easy to work with on evga boards....and i finally decided its time for 12GB the problem is i dont want to mix and match and i dont want to go out and buy 12GB worth of new ram.


----------



## MushkinSean (Aug 17, 2009)

They are just out of stock at the egg, they should have more in a couple of days.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> They are just out of stock at the egg, they should have more in a couple of days.



really? they said it was deativated...but if their getting more than wooohooo!!! thanks a bunch!


----------



## MushkinSean (Aug 17, 2009)

The kit is not deactivated, just ran out of stock.
Newegg's system marks the item as deactivated until they get stock in again, it's weird, but happens all the time.
The account manager assures me that more on on the way.


----------



## Super Sarge (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an ASUS P6T deluxe V2 Board Intel 920 CPU, I am looking to upgrade my Memory to a top of the line memory. I will need 6 gig 3 two gig sticks with tight timings. A recommendation of what memory you tech reps would recommend?


----------



## MushkinSean (Aug 26, 2009)

I would go for the 998691 Redlines, 6-7-6-18 1T @ DDR3-1600, and they usually overclock nicely. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226050

Let me know if you need settings to get you going.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 3, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> I would go for the 998691 Redlines, 6-7-6-18 1T @ DDR3-1600, and they usually overclock nicely.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226050
> 
> Let me know if you need settings to get you going.



I just ordered the following mushkin Redline 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 998692 - Retail 
I am assuming it is the same as 998691 and will work in my my ASUS P6T Deluxe V2


----------



## MushkinSean (Sep 3, 2009)

The only difference between the two kits is the heat spreaders, they will work great in your P6T Deluxe


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok thanks for settings I will see how they work when I get the memory right now I run a 3.7 GHZ and 1480 MHz that is what the board sets when I put in the BCLK 0f 185 and the CPO Multi of 20 CPU Voltage of 1.20 Dram 1.64 QPI/Dram at 1.21250 and I have my current dram timings at Auto


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 10, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> I would go for the 998691 Redlines, 6-7-6-18 1T @ DDR3-1600, and they usually overclock nicely.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226050
> 
> Let me know if you need settings to get you going.



I got the memory from UPS yesterday late afternoon, installed this installed this AM. I put in your suggested settings of 6 7 6 18 1N QPI at 1.325 and Dram at 1.64  19*200 running at 3.8 GHz and memory is running at 1603, something my old memory would not do with a dram of 1.64. With the old memory I had to run the Dram at 1.70 to get to 1603MHz 

Truly this memory is outstanding I get a Windows index of 7.9 out od 7.9 for the memory truly outstanding

Have a good day and thanks for helping me
Dave
Master Sgt. USAF Retired


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 13, 2009)

Sean I have question concerning this new memory, What ate the highest MHZ you have seen on these sticks and what were the QPI/Dram settings


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 13, 2009)

I  very recently bought this set of memory MUSHKIN Redline Ascent 6GB(3x2GB) 240-pin XP3-12800 DDR3-1600MHz, (6-7-6-18) Triple Channel Kit (998692)  and have  finally built my i7 920DO system

Now the problem I'm having is this memory absolutely  refuses to even boot  with the specified  timmings  it won't even post at any  voltage  from 1.5 to  1.66 volts at that speed or lower at those timmings but it runs perfectly fine at  8,8,8, 20 at  1.64 volts at  1600 mhz. The motherboards a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 and I'm running F7 bios.  The newer bios says nothing about ram fixes only  temperature fixes and is  beta anyways.


What gives or is their a glitch with that board and tight timmings?


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the same memory on an ASUS P6t Deluxe V2 and I am running at 1654 MHz with the 6 7 6 18 1T timings at 3.93 GHz


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 24, 2009)

*Lowest timings*

Sean, I was wondering what is the lowest timings yo have seen on someone using the Mushkin Redlines 6 7 6 18 which as you know are the normal timings is it possible to tighten the timings even more ?


----------



## DMF (Sep 24, 2009)

DMF said:


> So when should I start worrying about the second attempt at my rebate?  Three more months and it will be a year...



Well, exactly one year since the rebate period and six months after I started the follow-up, I got a $20 check directly from Mushkin.  Thank you Sean.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 27, 2009)

I posted on the Conroe865PE thread, but in retrospect it might not have been the right place.  I've decided to break this board out of retirement for use as a Windows Home Server. I currently have 2x1GB XP-4000 (DDR-500) that I already ran rock solid on this board before.  Since I want to have as little lag as possible (due to pairing up with large green drives), I'd like to add another 2x1Gb set.  I'll be underclocking the RAM, since I'm using an 800Mhz FSB CPU, so will I be ok just leaving the VDIMM and NB voltages at normal, or will the addition of a second set cause me to have to raise voltages a bit?


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 30, 2009)

When are Memory manufactures such as Mushkin going to be coming out with 1600 MHz 4 Gig DDR 3 memory


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2009)

MSgt Super Sarge

They are Available

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010170147%2050001504%201052129233%201052315794%201052429371&name=DDR3%201600%20%28PC3%2012800%29

You have to check other places as well.

Unfortunately the 4GB Redline Kit isn't available


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 30, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> MSgt Super Sarge
> 
> They are Available
> 
> ...



I think you misunderstood what I want each stick would be 4 Gig and be compliant with the X58 1366 boards of 1.65 volts


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2009)

i am unsure what the maximum amt of ram you can use on a x58 system but I believe it's 12GB meaning occupying all 6 slots with 2GB sticks.


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 30, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i am unsure what the maximum amt of ram you can use on a x58 system but I believe it's 12GB meaning occupying all 6 slots with 2GB sticks.



On my Board If I use 12800 memory I can only install 6 gig three 2 gig sticks of 1600MHz according to the manual it says I can only install due to Intel definition DDR-3 1600 are supported for 1 DIMM per channel.  *The Manual then goes on to say ASUS exclusively provides 2 DDR 3 -1600 DIMM Support for each memory channel* 
Does this mean on an ASUS Board I can fill the other channel with 3 more sticks of redline memory that matches what I have now to get 12 gig of memory

I currently am running three 2 gig sicks in DIMM Slots A1 B1 and C1.
I know there are plans to make  4 gig sticks as the MB I have will support up to 24 Gig of Memory

Are there any  manufactures making individual 4 gig sticks compliant with Intel specs for a 1366 MB ?


----------



## MushkinSean (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes you can put 12GB of Redlines in your mobo, I've have a number of people doing it with great success. All the x58 mobos seem to have very little difficulty with 12GB.

If you do go with 12GB I do recommend that you direct a fan at the ram to help with cooling or get one of those clip on style ram coolers with fans in them.

Your not seeing a lot of 4GB sticks right now because they are mega $
When the price gets more reasonable we'll have them.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm still interested to know what you'd replace my 1150mhz DDR2 sticks with....I just dont want to send them in for RMA to get back some 1066mhz sticks....


----------



## MushkinSean (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry, thought you already sent them in for RMA.
I just asked the office and they said the closest thing they have now is a 2x1GB kit of CAS 5 1066. Unfortunately they no longer make the ICs for the 1150ram that you have.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 30, 2009)

I just cant be sending them in for 1066mhz modules that are nowhere near the same as these. 


You have nothing even similar to these??


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 30, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> Yes you can put 12GB of Redlines in your mobo, I've have a number of people doing it with great success. All the x58 mobos seem to have very little difficulty with 12GB.
> 
> If you do go with 12GB I do recommend that you direct a fan at the ram to help with cooling or get one of those clip on style ram coolers with fans in them.
> 
> ...



Thank you I am going to wait as I just got my new redlines about 3 weeks ago, plus they are the ones with heat spreaders so I may have difficult time placing another 3 in the board. I can live with 6 gig of memory. I will wait on the 4 gig sticks by the time te come out with a decent price I most likely will have new system in mind.

_  I suppose I could get the 998691 they should fit with the 988692 stick I have in board_


----------



## MushkinSean (Sep 30, 2009)

@ aCid888*
 Unfortunately no, all our DDR2 is 1066 or lower.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 30, 2009)

What IC's do the 1066mhz modules feature??

I assume these 1150mhz sticks I have are GKX?


----------



## MushkinSean (Sep 30, 2009)

Company policy is to not discuss IC's
What I can tell you is that most of those sticks top out at 1120 - 1140.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2009)

*Bump*

Anyone?  MushkinSean?



rtwjunkie said:


> I posted on the Conroe865PE thread, but in retrospect it might not have been the right place.  I've decided to break this board out of retirement for use as a Windows Home Server. I currently have 2x1GB XP-4000 (DDR-500) that I already ran rock solid on this board before.  Since I want to have as little lag as possible (due to pairing up with large green drives), I'd like to add another 2x1Gb set.  I'll be underclocking the RAM, since I'm using an 800Mhz FSB CPU, so will I be ok just leaving the VDIMM and NB voltages at normal, or will the addition of a second set cause me to have to raise voltages a bit?


----------



## MushkinSean (Oct 2, 2009)

You should be ok with the vDIMM at normal, you'll probably need to bump up the NB voltage to help the NB stabilize 4 DIMMs.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank-you Sean!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Super Sarge (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are my bench marks for Mushkin with a overclock of 3.85 on the CPu sing 19 as the multiplier. I used the benchmarks contained in Everest Ultimate


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey sean i had a question i have an older kit that came during the release of i7

its a 3x2GB kit

1600mhz

9-9-9-25

and im pretty sure one of the sticks is gone..my system has started to get wicked unstable and sometimes when i reboot when im back into windows she will only show up with 4GB instead of 6...the problem is i dont have the packaging anymore im also relatively low on funds is their

A any way i can RMA?

and B. how much would it be do you think?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2009)

MushkinSean said:


> Most people are getting good results using the 996601 or the 996657 with AM3.
> The low voltage sticks (triple kits) designed for i7 are problematic on AM3.



Hi,
I'm looking at buying a used Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P and the seller also has Mushin Ram.  He said that he had stability trouble with the two together (I don't know the model number but he said "Timings: 7-7-6-18 1600MHz" so it looks like 996601.  Any thoughts?


----------



## MushkinSean (Oct 21, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hey sean i had a question i have an older kit that came during the release of i7
> 
> its a 3x2GB kit
> 
> ...



If you test each stick by itself with MemTest at rated timings do you get errors? 

Yes you can RMA if the ram is defective, go here 
The only cost will be cost to ship the ram to us.


----------



## MushkinSean (Oct 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking at buying a used Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P and the seller also has Mushin Ram.  He said that he had stability trouble with the two together (I don't know the model number but he said "Timings: 7-7-6-18 1600MHz" so it looks like 996601.  Any thoughts?



With those timings the ram will be 996601.
They should work in that mobo, did he have them in the outer ram slots? Correct settings? 
If they don't work correctly you can RMA them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2009)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm considering getting the XP8000 Redline 2x2GB DDR2 kit.  I have an ASUS P5WDH Deluxe motherboard, but it's not listed as supported RAM.  (Crucial's 2x2GB kit is also not listed, but their website lists it as compatible).  What I'd like to know is if Mushkin can tell me if this Redline model will operate in the P5WDH?  Thank-you.



I just wanted to update Mushkin on their compatibility list.  This RAM will run on the P5W-DH motherboard at close to it's DDR1000 spec.  I installed it on my children's computer and it is running completely stable at DDR 960 IIRC (Im at work).  This is in connection with an overclocked 800Mhz FSB E4600 Allendale that is highly overclocked.  

Hats off to you for such a good product that it works even when it shouldn't!


----------



## devguy (Oct 30, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking at buying a used Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P and the seller also has Mushin Ram.  He said that he had stability trouble with the two together (I don't know the model number but he said "Timings: 7-7-6-18 1600MHz" so it looks like 996601.  Any thoughts?



Hey, I just got those sticks in my M4A79T.  I'm using the outer DIMM slots and they run at stock timings at stock voltage no problem.  Although, moving to a reference speed of 300mhz made getting these sticks to still work at stock timings extremely difficult.  I did manage it (because I'm awesome, ), but I had to hit home hard with advanced memory timings.  One wouldn't have to worry about any of this overclocking with a black edition processor, though.


----------



## MushkinSean (Oct 30, 2009)

rtwjunkie said:


> I just wanted to update Mushkin on their compatibility list.  This RAM will run on the P5W-DH motherboard at close to it's DDR1000 spec.  I installed it on my children's computer and it is running completely stable at DDR 960 IIRC (Im at work).  This is in connection with an overclocked 800Mhz FSB E4600 Allendale that is highly overclocked.
> 
> Hats off to you for such a good product that it works even when it shouldn't!



Thanks for the feedback. 

The biggest issue with that board is the TRFC does not go high enough for 2x2GB sticks, if the TRFC is left on auto you can get the ram to the 950MHz range. 



devguy said:


> Hey, I just got those sticks in my M4A79T.  I'm using the outer DIMM slots and they run at stock timings at stock voltage no problem.  Although, moving to a reference speed of 300mhz made getting these sticks to still work at stock timings extremely difficult.  I did manage it (because I'm awesome, ), but I had to hit home hard with advanced memory timings.  One wouldn't have to worry about any of this overclocking with a black edition processor, though.



Yeah things get really wonky at those kinds of speeds, great job 
and your right, a Black Edition CPU would not have those issues.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

i just purchased a kit of 998692

can you verify which IC's they have?

im thinking elpida BBSE but hoping for BASE(aka hypers)

thanks in advance. this is my first kit of mushkin ever.


----------



## MushkinSean (Oct 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, it is against company policy to discuss ICs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

no problem. i completely understand.


----------



## Mvgratz (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a question about my Mushkin Redline ddr3 model#998692. I've got the 6gb kit on my evga x58 le mobo and love it. Really fast ram! My question is this, what is the "maximum" recommended vdimm for these ram sticks? I know 1.65volts is the "norm". But for oc'ing what would you sugguest is the max safe voltage? I don't want to fry my memory but I'd like to get my cpu oc'ed a little higher than it is while trying to maintain the 6-7-6-18 timming's. I get bsod'ed at about 1620mhz with 1.65 vdimm. If it matter's I have an aftermarket memory cooler sitiing over them with 2x 60mm fans keeping them nice and cool. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mvgratz said:


> I have a question about my Mushkin Redline ddr3 model#998692. I've got the 6gb kit on my evga x58 le mobo and love it. Really fast ram! My question is this, what is the "maximum" recommended vdimm for these ram sticks? I know 1.65volts is the "norm". But for oc'ing what would you sugguest is the max safe voltage? I don't want to fry my memory but I'd like to get my cpu oc'ed a little higher than it is while trying to maintain the 6-7-6-18 timming's. I get bsod'ed at about 1620mhz with 1.65 vdimm. If it matter's I have an aftermarket memory cooler sitiing over them with 2x 60mm fans keeping them nice and cool. Thanks in advance.



1.65v is the maximum safe memory voltage on the X58 platform. Using a memory voltage higher than 1.65 will eventually kill your Core i7 processor.


----------



## Super Sarge (Nov 1, 2009)

That is not true, you can boost your memory past 1.65 as long as it stays within .5 of the QPI Voltage an an example would be if you QPI is at 1.250 your Dram could be at 1.7 as 1.250 plus .5 equals 1.750 and is within the .5 range of safety for your CPU. It must be remembered though as with all overclocking you do this at your own risk, it will void most warranties  I am now running at 19*205 for 3.9GHz and my redlines are at 1640 with 6 7 6 18 timings at 1.64 Dram voltage


----------



## MushkinSean (Nov 1, 2009)

Mvgratz said:


> I have a question about my Mushkin Redline ddr3 model#998692. I've got the 6gb kit on my evga x58 le mobo and love it. Really fast ram! My question is this, what is the "maximum" recommended vdimm for these ram sticks? I know 1.65volts is the "norm". But for oc'ing what would you sugguest is the max safe voltage? I don't want to fry my memory but I'd like to get my cpu oc'ed a little higher than it is while trying to maintain the 6-7-6-18 timming's. I get bsod'ed at about 1620mhz with 1.65 vdimm. If it matter's I have an aftermarket memory cooler sitiing over them with 2x 60mm fans keeping them nice and cool. Thanks in advance.



The maximum voltage for this kit is 1.65V, anything beyond that is out of warranty. If you do go higher than 1.65V, don't tell me. 
Higher memory voltage is not always the key to higher memory clocks, my kit for example hates anything over 1.60V, even at rated timings and frequency. The key to high memory clocks with x58 is usually CPU VTT.


----------



## Mvgratz (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll just go to watercooling gear I just bought and try a little more vcore or cpuvtt. Since this is not the first time someone has made the comment that their Muskin ram liked less than the rated/recommended vdimm I guess I'll have to do some testing at lower voltages. Funny, I've never had to "undervolt" ram to get it to overclock better. But heh, this is my first experience with Mushkin so I'll keep an open mind and try it out.


----------



## Mvgratz (Nov 10, 2009)

After 8 days of screwing around 10-12 hours a day with these ram modules and having numerous x58 mobo oc'ing pro's/guru's help me with my bios templates I've came to the conclusion that my ram is what is holding me back from anything over 4.214ghz on my cpu. The ONLY way I was able to go this high was to loosen my ram timmings to 8-8-8-20/ @1.65vdimm. I've tried every voltage tweak and even down to try to get them to pass linx or prime blend test at their 6-7-6-18 specs @1600mhz and they simply will not do it. I have numerous member's on the evga 4.0+ghz stability i7 oc'ing club that have the exact same problem with these ram modules. Vdimm and vtt are not the issue as I have pushed both and every other voltage or setting combo both up and down to the max/min safe limits. Guess I'll just have to trade up to the even more over-priced dominator 2000mhz modules. Not a happy camper for $212.99. I wondered why my mobo company doesn't list this companies ram in their mobo's compatibility lists. I guess because it's not, or at least not 100% "compatiable" at spec settings.:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Sean! I'm wondering if you know if these Redlines (996805 - 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 6-8-6-24) Link:http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx  would work allright with an AM3 system?

It is just what I'm looking for, I suppose my only concern (I have limited knowledge with subtimings and I could just be plain wrong alltogether) is AMD is limited to a lower Bank Cycle time and may not go as high as these sticks would like. Your help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 4, 2010)

I just saw this thread for the first time and want to tell you it puts Mushkin up one in my book for taking the time to be involved like this.


----------



## Broom2455 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sean,

Bit of advice required, is there any mushkin ram you would recommend for a Asus Striker II NSE  (nvidia 790i chipset). Sitting here with 2GB of OCZ Gold DDR31066, and they are not very friendly

Thanks in advance


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Hello Sean! I'm wondering if you know if these Redlines (996805 - 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 6-8-6-24) Link:http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx  would work allright with an AM3 system?
> 
> It is just what I'm looking for, I suppose my only concern (I have limited knowledge with subtimings and I could just be plain wrong alltogether) is AMD is limited to a lower Bank Cycle time and may not go as high as these sticks would like. Your help is appreciated, thanks.



Where as I can't answer your question erocker specifically, I did get a 3x2GB set of those for my i7 set up.  Considering I don't really OC much, got this running with some nifty features in my BIOS.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997611

Edit:  And its running that ram speed at stock volts from the XMP Profile


----------



## MushkinSean (Feb 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Hello Sean! I'm wondering if you know if these Redlines (996805 - 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 6-8-6-24) Link:http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx  would work allright with an AM3 system?
> 
> It is just what I'm looking for, I suppose my only concern (I have limited knowledge with subtimings and I could just be plain wrong alltogether) is AMD is limited to a lower Bank Cycle time and may not go as high as these sticks would like. Your help is appreciated, thanks.



The simple answer is no, not at this time.
The AM3s don't do well with this type of low voltage memory, on the 1:4 (DDR3-1600) multiplier the best they generally do is CL8.
They would work better on the 1:3.33 divider, not sure if they will get to CL6 though, I have not had a chance to test this kit on AM3.
 Hopefully the mobo makers and AMD can work out this tuning problem in the near future.



Broom2455 said:


> Sean,
> 
> Bit of advice required, is there any mushkin ram you would recommend for a Asus Striker II NSE  (nvidia 790i chipset). Sitting here with 2GB of OCZ Gold DDR31066, and they are not very friendly
> 
> Thanks in advance



The kit that you want for 790i is the 996657 kit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

just wanna say thanks mushkin.. i LOOOOOOVE this ram...


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to Sean and Mike, got me a single 2GB module of the 998805(996805 if you get the 4GB set) so I can run 4x2GB on the P55 FTW.  Both were great to deal with.


----------



## MushkinSean (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to hear you're getting your new stick! 

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 4, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> Glad to hear you're getting your new stick!
> 
> Sorry for the delay.



Which company delivers memories of mushkin for Brazil?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say that my Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) are running great for over a year. They overclocked to 1066 at stock timings and voltage at the time they were only $45.

The only Con is that at the time when i got them they were blue and now the blackline's are black


----------



## Super Sarge (Apr 22, 2010)

I currently have Mushkin Redline ddr3 model#998692, I want to go to 12 gig but need the thinner non- heat shield sticks so i will not have the 6 sticks  to close together what is the current part number and where can i get them so they are compatible with what I currently have installed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Super Sarge said:


> I currently have Mushkin Redline ddr3 model#998692, I want to go to 12 gig but need the thinner non- heat shield sticks so i will not have the 6 sticks  to close together what is the current part number and where can i get them so they are compatible with what I currently have installed



Actually.. i have 6x2gb of the 998692's and they work fine on most of the motherboards i have used them on.

evga x58 classified series
asus p6t6/p6t7 and rampage series
gigabyte x58s

i cannot comment on others however.


----------



## MushkinSean (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can find a set of 998692 or 998691 either will work with your current memory, 998691 is the same except it has the smaller Frostbyte heat spreader.  

If you need to get a new kit the 998805 kit will work, but you'll need to go with the 6-8-6-24 timings.


----------



## Super Sarge (Apr 22, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> If you can find a set of 998692 or 998691 either will work with your current memory, 998691 is the same except it has the smaller Frostbyte heat spreader.
> 
> If you need to get a new kit the 998805 kit will work, but you'll need to go with the 6-8-6-24 timings.



Just for fun I tried running my current Redlines at 6 8 6 24 and windows would not start


----------



## Super Sarge (Apr 23, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> If you can find a set of 998692 or 998691 either will work with your current memory, 998691 is the same except it has the smaller Frostbyte heat spreader.
> 
> If you need to get a new kit the 998805 kit will work, but you'll need to go with the 6-8-6-24 timings.



So I get this right the 99805 will work with my current 998692 if i set the timings at 6 8 6 24
I thank you I really want to run 12 gig of memory and add to my current red lines which are 998692 sticks. I wish i could find the 91 or 92 sticks but everyone seems to be out of stock


----------



## Super Sarge (Apr 26, 2010)

Mushkin Sean
Why can I not set my redlines 998692 at 6 7 6 18 1453MHz Asus P6T V2 board set to 21*145 Dram voltage at 1.24 CPU Voltage at 1.01875 QPI/dram Voltage at 1.20625. Windows just loops at start up if I set the timings at 7 8 7 19 everything works fine. I just want to know for my continuing education about computers


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 26, 2010)

Probably isn't booting since you have the DRAM Volts too low, like most ram set for i5/i7, the min volt spec is 1.65, so you should start with that and go up.  Heck my 998805/998605 set clocks best using 1.68v.  Might want to boost the VTT up a bit too.  My sticks use 1.35VTT when I set the XMP Profile on.


----------



## Super Sarge (Apr 26, 2010)

The funny thing is I run it at this same setting when use 19*205 1603MHz memory 1.64 Dram and 1.20625 QPI Dram and CPU at 1.20000 with no problems
If I use 21*145 CPU voltage 1.01875 and QPI/DRAM voltage at 1.20625 1453 MHZ timings set at 7 8 7 19 every thing runs great but if I use  6 7 6 18 I get to Windows Boot screen and it loops back to starting over. I just would like to know for my own personal edification why

I found the reason there appears to be a Hole in trying to use Settings of 6 7 6 18 on a 21 Multiplier Everything works fine using on the other multipliers of 19 and 20 if I use 6 7 6 18. On a 21 Multiplier I must use 7 8 7 19 you cannot even see a performance difference.


----------



## GeorgeWChubby (Apr 29, 2010)

Great thread!

I have a question for you guys.
I have 6 gigs of the Blackline model 998677B, and I need a mobo to go with these RAM. I've been looking at the GA-X58A-UD3R and the P6X58D Premium, and I'm just not sure which one to go with.
My question is two-fold. 1) Are there any compatibility issues between the RAM and either of the mobos? 2) Which one should I go for?

Thanks!


----------



## Super Sarge (Apr 30, 2010)

I would look at an ASUS Board such as P6Tdeluxe V2 or better


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2010)

GA-X58A-UD3R is your best option. i have one and its great. works fine with both my kits of mushkins.


----------



## GeorgeWChubby (May 1, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> GA-X58A-UD3R is your best option. i have one and its great. works fine with both my kits of mushkins.



Found this one on offer, so grabbed it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Super Sarge (May 6, 2010)

*


MushkinSean said:



			If you can find a set of 998692 or 998691 either will work with your current memory, 998691 is the same except it has the smaller Frostbyte heat spreader.  

If you need to get a new kit the 998805 kit will work, but you'll need to go with the 6-8-6-24 timings.
		
Click to expand...

*
Sean based on your recommendation I am going to get the 998805 since you say they will work with my 998692 sticks I currently have and _My timings currently are 7 8 7 19._
*The reason for this is I have found there must be a hole when using the 21 Multiplier as I cannot even get W7 to boot using the 6 7 6 18 timings increasing voltage and QPI does not help*


----------



## MushkinSean (May 6, 2010)

Sounds good, let me know if you need any tips setting them up.


----------



## Super Sarge (May 12, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> Sounds good, let me know if you need any tips setting them up.



Thanks, I just placed the order with Newegg today 05/12/2010 
Just how good is Mushkin in responding to the mail in rebate that was part of the purchase
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR...


----------



## Super Sarge (May 19, 2010)

I got my new 998805 and installed them along with the current 998692 I already had. As usual because of 21 Multiplier I use with a BCLK of 160 I cannot use the 6 8 6 24 timings I just boosted them one tick to 7 9 7 25 and everything runs fine.
I did not get any paper work though for the  mail in rebate what gives?
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR...

Sean One last question are these sticks supposed to run at 1N command rate, the bios in auto put it in 2T I manually changed it to 1 T


----------



## Super Sarge (May 20, 2010)

Sean with 6 sticks of memory in my machine 3 sticks of 998805 and 3 sticks of 998692 what should the QPI/DRAM voltage be for a ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 board


----------



## Super Sarge (May 27, 2010)

Sean what are the operating voltages QPI/DRAM for 998805 and 998692 I think you one sais it should be from 1.30 to 1.40 depending on various factors, is this correct?


----------



## MushkinSean (May 28, 2010)

Generally 1.325V to 1.375V is more than enough QPI/DRAM voltage for CL6 @ DDR3-1600. Some of the better CPUs are capable of doing it with less voltage.


----------



## Super Sarge (May 29, 2010)

Thanks that is what i thought


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 2, 2010)

I would like to know what is the difference between http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/996826.aspx and http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx. They have the same timings, and the description of the two pruduct lines is not very informative


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

One has Ridgeback heatsinks, and the other has FrostByte heatsinks. Not sure if they're going to be as open to say which ICs are under each.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 2, 2010)

The heatsinks are obvious. But since they come from different product line, I thought there might be difference.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably not a whole lot of difference to be honest. Ridgebacks probably have newer ICs. I'll let the rep chime in to see if he wants to disclose that much info.


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 2, 2010)

The only difference between these 2 kits is the heat spreaders. 
It is against company policy for me to discuss what ICs are used.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't care about the chips used all that much as long as the performance is good, which apparently is, according to Fitseries3 (or whoever it was doing the overclocking test). I only hope I won't regret buying 4GB instead of originally planned 8.

Btw Sean I am from Europe and so far it almost seems like Mushkin isn't meant for our market, can you comment on that please? I have hard time finding a shop with them in stock. And most of american shops don't ship to Europe (and if yes, the shipping cost is like half the price of the memory itself)


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 3, 2010)

4GB is enough memory for most people, you can always get more if you need it.

Yeah shipping from North America to Europe is expensive and can be a huge hassle.
Just go to Mushkin Europe


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh great.
I hope I can find someone to translate german for me 

Btw they have this http://shop.mushkin.de/product_info.php?info=p1846_DDR3-4096MB-Mushkin-PC3-12800-996805black.html i stock, something I didn't see on the main web. Apparently black PCB... Is it just for looks or something?


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 4, 2010)

Google translate ftw...
Those modules are only available in Europe and yes it's just for looks.


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 9, 2010)

*Ridgeback Contest*

A quick little contest for you guys. 

Real simple: make the best poster that you can to promote Ridgeback and get this:
http://mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/998826.aspx

Enter here by Midnight June 14(MST)
http://forums.mushkin.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=16500

Good luck!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn, might just have to break out Photoshop for this. It's been a while.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2010)

*XP2 8000 Redline and P5Q Deluxe*

Is this memory compatible with the P5Q Deluxe?  Also, if it is, what about running 4x2gb?  I know I'd need more juice to the northbridge, but if I relaxed the timings a little would it do 8Gb like that?  I have a choice of doing it with these or 8Gb of pc-8500 Blacklines.  My 2x2 blacklines right now are perfectly stable at 1084 using settings I found on the mushkin forums.  I'm not sure I want to give that stability up, but I'd like to rock 8gb.  Would the redlines have the greatest chance of running at ddr1000 like their spec, or would I have to cut them back to ddr800 like I would have to do to the blacklines?  Thanks!


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes the Redlines will work in your P5Q and you can run 8GB worth, but you may need to reduce the memory frequency to obtain stability with 8GB.
As you already have 4GB of the Blacklines you are probably best to just get 4GB more of the Blacklines.
The Blacklines are rated higher so you are more likely to get a higher frequency with them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Sean.  I just hope I don't have to back all the way down to 800Mhz!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

I just bought a set of 998805's for my 980X in a Gigabyte X58-UD5. It hangs on either the C1 post code or bf. According to the poist codes I looked up, that's mem related.

I tried each stick in each slot one at a time with no luck. Tried numerous cmos resets, and even pulled the power and battery over night.

This is my first foray into i7, so are there any other tips I can try?


----------



## i3uu (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a question, are the rebates trustable?

And do you have any deals going on for 4gb of ddr3 ram?


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I just bought a set of 998805's for my 980X in a Gigabyte X58-UD5. It hangs on either the C1 post code or bf. According to the poist codes I looked up, that's mem related.
> 
> I tried each stick in each slot one at a time with no luck. Tried numerous cmos resets, and even pulled the power and battery over night.
> 
> This is my first foray into i7, so are there any other tips I can try?



Did you get the system to start? 



i3uu said:


> I have a question, are the rebates trustable?
> 
> And do you have any deals going on for 4gb of ddr3 ram?



As long as you meet all the requirements you should have no trouble with the rebates.
Lots of deals on 2x2GB kits ATM 
Computer Hardware,Memory,Desktop Memory,Mushkin En...


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 14, 2010)

i3uu said:


> I have a question, are the rebates trustable?
> 
> And do you have any deals going on for 4gb of ddr3 ram?



Keep in mind you have to follow the instructions _to the dot_ or you'll be denied your rebate. Sometimes rebates will be denied even if you do everything right.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> Did you get the system to start?


No I have not. I have a stick of value ram coming to see if it's a compatibility problem. Shuld be here tomorrow. The big problem is, I just don't have any extra 1366 stuff laying around. It's all DDR2 and 775.


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No I have not. I have a stick of value ram coming to see if it's a compatibility problem. Shuld be here tomorrow. The big problem is, I just don't have any extra 1366 stuff laying around. It's all DDR2 and 775.



It could be that the mobo just needs a BIOS update, hopefully you'll be able to get the BIOS with the value stick.
Have you checked to see if you have any bent/out of place pins in the CPU socket, or if the CPU cooler is causing problems?
Do you get the same symptoms if you try to start the mobo outside of the case?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> It could be that the mobo just needs a BIOS update, hopefully you'll be able to get the BIOS with the value stick.
> Have you checked to see if you have any bent/out of place pins in the CPU socket, or if the CPU cooler is causing problems?
> Do you get the same symptoms if you try to start the mobo outside of the case?



No bent pins, pulled the CPU 3 times to double check pins, seating, paste spread and cooler seating. Tried 3 different video cards, 2 psus. Tried with only the cpu, mem and gfx card in place, and nothing else, not even the usb header hooked up.

And it's not in a case, it's on a Techofront tech station. Tried it off of the station as well.

Doesn't work with the value ram either. I think it's BIOS, cpu or board related. Wish I had another 1366 cpu to test with. A 920 would be perfect. Gonna make my own thread about it, and not clog this one up.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi again. After some thinking I decided to give AMD a shot after several years, and would like to know if either of these modules is suitable for AMD-based system:
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/996826.aspx
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx

Also, there was some talk about different modules with different timings and how some of them are noticeable better than others... Since Sean isn't allowed to speak about the chips used, perhaps someone else has some knowledge about that?...  It's probably not very important since I do not plan any extreme overclocking, but potentially interesting anyway.


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 21, 2010)

> Hi again. After some thinking I decided to give AMD a shot after several years, and would like to know if either of these modules is suitable for AMD-based system:
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/996826.aspx
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996805.aspx



Either of these kits will work on AM3, but the frequencies and timings are for Intel 1156, you may not get the same frequencies and timings when using them on AM3. 
What mobo and CPU are you going to get?


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 21, 2010)

I am thinking about Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 and AMD Phenom II X4 955.

Can you explain the timings/frequencies for Intel thing please? I'm afraid I don't understand.


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 21, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> I am thinking about Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5 and AMD Phenom II X4 955.
> 
> Can you explain the timings/frequencies for Intel thing please? I'm afraid I don't understand.



This kit was designed to work on Intel 1156, on those boards the memory will easily do 6-8-6-24 1T.

On AM3 this kit will do CL6 to about DDR3-1500, from there up CL7.
Generally the DDR3-1600(x8.00) memory multiplier will not POST at CL6 with this kit, CL7 works fine. To get CL6 you would use the 1333(X6.66) multi and then increase the HTT(FSB) to increase the memory speed.
Each new BIOS revision seems to help with memory clocking, so hopefully in the near future, clocking this type of memory on AM3 will be a lot easier.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 22, 2010)

So would you recommend some other module?

What do the timings the timings of some module depend on btw? Simply on chips being used, or there is some specific logic behind the exact numbers?


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 23, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> So would you recommend some other module?
> 
> What do the timings the timings of some module depend on btw? Simply on chips being used, or there is some specific logic behind the exact numbers?



I would still go with those modules they have the most potential. 

The timings/frequency depends mainly on the chips used, but how the engineers tune the BIOS also plays a large role.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2010)

alright got an issue with these sticks.

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996677.aspx

996677

even at jedec specs of 9-9-9  for 1333 the ram fails in linX

dropped ram to 1066 it still fails linX  and other heavy loads fine for web browsing etc but as you can guess i didnt buy performance memory for web browsing.

Wouldnt have been so bad but with a boot mgr issue i had to fix due to gigabytes bios the ram acting up is causing me a headache on the day my water cooling kit should have gotten installed.

so maybe u can serve up some magic settings


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2010)

where you buy the ram from exactly?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2010)

newegg


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright got an issue with these sticks.
> 
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996677.aspx
> 
> ...



Are you using the latest BIOS for the mobo?

Try these settings,

(Use the outer ram slots)
DRAM Configuration>
Set Memory Clock: Manual
Memory Clock:  x6.66
DDR3 Timing Items: Manual
CAS# Latency: 7
RAS to CAS R/W Delay: 7
Row Precharge Time: 7
Minimum RAS Active Time: 20
1T/2T Command Rate: 1T

DDR3 Voltage Control: Normal to +0.05V
If experiencing instability increase CPU NB VID Control: +0.1V to +0.2V


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2010)

its all good sean the issue was traced back to my PC power and cooling silencer 750 the 12v rail isnt giving stable power.  switched to a Corsair unit for the time being and all is well


----------



## Pyro451 (Aug 15, 2010)

*998691 with GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2.0*

Hello,

I just replaced my ASRock X58 Extreme with a GA-X58A-UD5 rev 2.

So far, so good, except for the XMP profile for this RAM. I actually have two kits, but am only using one right now.

For starters I had to install Windows 7 with only two stick present.

When I enabled the XMP profile, the BIOS reset itself and provided an error message about system instability, etc.

So, should I be able to use this RAM with the XMP profile (that's why I bought it) with this board's FA BIOS (most current, non-beta)?

Thank you!


----------



## HiLander (Nov 14, 2010)

*998805 Redline 6x2GB rated speed*

Hi,

Anyone has a solution how to make 998805 Redline 6x2GB operate at rated speed (1600Mhz, CAS 6-8-6-24) free of errors, w/out OC-ing CPU?

my system is:
Gigabyte ga-x58a-ud7 (latest bios, just upgraded)
i7 930
998805 Redline 6x2GB

System is at stock/auto everything (no Turbo, whatsoever), XMP results in memory errors (both in memtest+ and under OS test programs).

Without XMP memory runs at 1066Mhz 8-8-8-20 without a single error at everything auto. 

Manual setup to multi 21x, uncore 24 (3200) Vdimm 1,650, QPI VTT 1,325-1,350 and CAS 6-8-6-24 results in same memory errors than XMP.

I tried many settings, but only 1066Mhz 8-8-8-20 yields error free operation.

Any Idea? Thanks

HiLander


----------



## MushkinSean (Nov 15, 2010)

If you test each stick by itself at 6-8-6-24 @ DDR3-1600 with MemTest is there any difference between the sticks?
For example does one stick get errors and the others do not?


----------



## BKKSteve (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to buy THIS budget system for general purpose use. 
If I order a second Mushkin Silverline 2GB (2x1GB) DDR3 1333 Dual Channel Kit
giving me 4 x 1 Gb will I encounter any problems.
The general concensus of opinion (from what  I read) is 2x2 is better than 4x1. 
Any potential problems with that mobo/ram config?

Steve.

Oh and, yes I will be changing the PSU for something better before you all shout.


----------



## MushkinSean (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Steve,


You should not have any problems with adding 2 more 1GB sticks to this system.

If you were going to overclock or get performance memory, then 2X2GB is better, but at CL9 1333 you should not have any issues with 4X1GB.


----------



## manuelcr (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula and 4x2GB Mushkin Redline 996805.

I installed the memory and with the default values I had problems with 'data corrupted' when i tried to install Windows. (1.5Vs, auto for timmings)

So, looking at google i found the solution increasing the nsb at +0.1V and the manual settings for the timmings and voltage, and the system got stable.

But now i'm having problems again from time to time, with some programas like Firefox, some Games (Crysis, SW: Force Unleashed II) or when i download multiple rar files (error at uncompress by CRC errors).

I think that it can be a problem for a bad configuration of the memories, so... which would be a good configuration (voltages, timmings, nsb, etc...) for a stable system?

Thanks.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 26, 2010)

manuelcr said:


> But now i'm having problems again from time to time, with some programas like Firefox, some Games (Crysis, SW: Force Unleashed II)



What kind of problems?


----------



## manuelcr (Dec 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> What kind of problems?



Sorry, i should have said before.

Firefox crashes all time, the games crashes and makes the PC to reboot, if i download some rar files (a big rar divided in volumes) when i try to unrar them i obtain CRC errors all time with some of them.

Updated: Now the pc crashes alone if i let it on. I have set the nb with +0.1v to test if it's stable.


----------



## canadien (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't think the Ram I have is available anymore.  If I wanted another 2GB or 4GB, which one is the most compatible and is there a good place to get a good price for it?

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/991587B.aspx

or?
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996587B.aspx

I thought the one above is closest????

Here's what I have (2 sticks of 2GB):

Mushkin PC2-6400 2x2GB DDR2-800mhz Memory Kit Model 996587

Anyway, they're blue so I was curious which ones I'd have to get now if I wanted to increase my RAM from 4GB to anything higher.


----------



## kzinti1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Any recommendations for P67 mobo's?
Last I heard the memory needs to be 1.5V.
I'm looking for Mushkin, of course, faster than 1600MHz and at least 4GB per stick.
The only non-Mushkin I've found so far are these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006069%20600000261%20600006130&IsNodeId=1&name=DDR3%201866%20%28PC3%2014900%29
I've only just finally moved to all Mushkin and don't want any other brand, if at all possible.
TIA,
k1


----------



## n-ster (Mar 3, 2011)

Today only 10% off on all RAM at newegg with EMCKGKG29

Computer Hardware,Memory,Desktop Memory,Mushkin En... look nice but 1.65V... idk if it will work well with lga 1155 though

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin D... 1600 cl9 1.5V 2x4GB mushkin


----------



## kzinti1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you, but I'd like faster than 1600.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 3, 2011)

TBH you won't see much of a difference between 1600 CL9 and 2000 CL8. Unless your memory speed is crucial, I'd recommend the 2nd link. Can you overclock memory with SB?


----------



## Super Sarge (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 12 gig of Mushkin Red-Lines running at 6 8 6 24 1T 
I know these are the the stick you want as they are only 2 gig per stick and triple channel on a 1366 ASUS P6T V2 Deluxe board


----------



## kzinti1 (Mar 3, 2011)

n-ster said:


> TBH you won't see much of a difference between 1600 CL9 and 2000 CL8. Unless your memory speed is crucial, I'd recommend the 2nd link. Can you overclock memory with SB?



I hope so. The ASUS Maximus IV Extreme motherboard I'm awaiting is supposed to be the most overclockable board there is for LGA 1155's. I don't think that they would ignore OCing the memory. 2nd page of this review under "Specifications/Delivery."
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=469&page=0


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 7, 2011)

just have to post I love my Mushkin Blacklines.... Best overclocking RAM I've found for my x58 system...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2011)

sean,

any 16gb sodimm ddr3 kits in the works? (or single 8gb sticks)


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

{uZa}DOA said:


> just have to post I love my Mushkin Blacklines.... Best overclocking RAM I've found for my x58 system...



Yea good quality mushkins are generally great at OCing



Fitseries3 said:


> sean,
> 
> any 16gb sodimm ddr3 kits in the works? (or single 8gb sticks)



This would be awesome


----------



## Super Sarge (Mar 25, 2011)

No there are 4 gig sticks but unless you have the bucks ah well


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Sarge said:


> No there are 4 gig sticks but unless you have the bucks ah well



He said if there were any in the works ie: any projects for 8GB sticks, he never asked if they were available now

and 4GB sticks are cheap nowadays, I mean relatively. I can easily get a 2x4GB kit for 80$ or a 3x4GB at 120$, and on special I already saw a 3x4GB at 99.99$! All of the prices I quoted are for mushkins too


----------



## Super Sarge (Mar 25, 2011)

No I am talking about 4 gigs on one stick, they are not cheap, for me to go full out for my mother board I would need 6 sticks with 4 gig of memory on each stick and need it to be triple channel


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Sarge said:


> No I am talking about 4 gigs on one stick, they are not cheap, for me to go full out for my mother board I would need 6 sticks with 4 gig of memory on each stick and need it to be triple channel



Was I not? 40$ a stck and 33$ a stick on special is DAMN CHEAP... 24GB of RAM for 240$ to max out my mobo as well, I could use only 4GB and have a 20GB RAMdisk lol


----------



## Super Sarge (Mar 25, 2011)

I will stick with my 12 gig of Red-Lines running at 6 8 6 24 1T @1636 MHz


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Sarge said:


> I will stick with my 12 gig of Red-Lines running at 6 8 6 24 1T @1636 MHz



Not relevant to the discussion? now if the argument would be that 4GB sticks with high performance are not cheap, yes that would be correct, but most people who need a high amount of memory don't need speed


----------



## Super Sarge (Mar 25, 2011)

I want both High Speed and lots of Ram, that is why 24 gig of memory is out of my price range


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sean,  I am looking at these sticks to pair with my upcoming Sandy Bridge system, do you know how they should perform on a P67/Z68 board, or do you have any recommendations on a better set.  Thanks!


----------



## MushkinSean (Jun 23, 2011)

That kit will work well on SB, but you would need to run them at DDR3-1866 or hope they will overclock to DDR3-2133 as SB does not have a memory multi for DDR3-2000.

For a few $ more you can get the 996996 kit that is rated for DDR3-2133


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm considering these memory modules

I don't know how much I'm interested in OC'ing at this point, but is low voltage memory better, worse or neither for OC'ing?


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 12, 2011)

The 996998 kit will work fine on most platforms. They will overclock some, but not as well as a Redline kit. 
What platform are you going to be using, SB, AM3?


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 12, 2011)

mushkinsean said:


> the 996998 kit will work fine on most platforms. They will overclock some, but not as well as a redline kit.
> What platform are you going to be using, sb, am3?



sb 2500k

And while I've got you here what's the difference between these two kits?

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...


----------



## MushkinSean (Jul 12, 2011)

The 996998 kit works well on SB, and because CPU overclocking is done by multiplier rather than BCLK on SB the memory does not play much of a role in CPU overclocking.

The difference between those two kits is the heat spreaders.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dave


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 19, 2011)

MushkinSean said:


> For a few $ more you can get the 996996 kit that is rated for DDR3-2133



Already deactivated  it seems very common with Mushkin to tell you the truth... everytime I see a kit I want they are deactivated a month later sometimes earlier. Is there a reason for this? Makes it impossible to match kits as I was trying to do


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright you fellas at Mushkin. When searching around for SSDs on Newegg I saw a new one by y'all, the Chronos. As opposed to some of the other vendors I feel safer buying a product with Mushkin written on it so I'm gonna take the plunge in a bit.

...Treat me right.


----------



## DinaAngel (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, does mushkin overclock better than corsair?.
Corsair from experience has gotten very bad ram the last years since alot of people cant even make them run at what they are rated.
I use alot of Dominator GT ram. 
But example  993996 kit,
will it be able to run at lower cl states but at default mhz with higher electric current maybe lets say 1.75V?.
Does they overheat very easly?.
I know about that some might run better at it and some won't but is the mushkin tested properly?.
I am very sceptical but please explain.

Answer...... check reviews, look here.....

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mushkin_99707016gb_99407132gb_redline/3.htm


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, why would you unearth a thread from two years ago?

What plattform are you planning to buy these for? Going 1.75V might not be safe for 24/7 and in most cases increasing memory voltage by that much just for a small gain in timings is not worth it from a performance perspective.

To answer your question: If you get Samsung or Hynix chips on those 993996, they will be good overclockers and/or might also do somewhat tight latencies below their rated speed. However you won't get something like DDR3-2133 CL7-10-7-... out of them, even if you increase memory voltage beyond reasonable values. With some good Samsungs on them, aim for something like DDR3-2133 CL8-10-10-...


----------



## toecutter (Sep 4, 2013)

DinaAngel said:


> Hi, does mushkin overclock better than corsair?.
> Corsair from experience has gotten very bad ram the last years since alot of people cant even make them run at what they are rated.



the difference is almost staggering... I went to a 16GB kit of Redline Ridgebacks 2133

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4490/mushkin_redline_pc3_17000_16gb_kit_review/index.html

from a Corsair 16GB Vengeance kit 1866, running on a SB-E platform. The difference is night and day even using benchmarks AIDA and SiSoft at standard XMP profiles.

most of the Mushkin stuff runs at 1T that should be enough to tell you right there.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 21, 2013)

sean still about or has he moved on?


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 21, 2013)

He is still doing work @ http://poweredbymushkin.com/forum


----------



## trodas (Oct 10, 2013)

*Suggested settings for Mushkin Enhanced PC3200?*

I would kindly like to ask about suggested settings for best performance of these Mushkin Enhanced PC3200 sticks with Winbond BH-6 chips in them, IIRC. I currently running one stick (dunno where the others are, but I look them up) of this 512MB dimm into Sapphire PI-A9RX480 mobo (S939) at these settings - bold ones I did not understand well:

Sapphire Grouper A9RX480 mobo settings, Opteron 148
FSB bus frequency -	 279Mhz
HTT divider ratio -	 800Mhz or 4x
CPU FSB multiplier -	 10
PCIExpress frequency -	 111

To get the idea what settings are there, take a look:


 

 

 

 



Radeon Xpress 200 Voltage -	 Default (1.22V)
CPU Voltage -	 Default (1.40V)
HTT Voltage -	 Default (1,22V)
PCI-E 1.2 Voltage -	 Default (1,22V)
PCI-E 1.8 Voltage -	 Default (1,80V)

HT Link Configuration -	 Enabled
Upstream LDT Bus Width -	 16bit
Downstream LDT Bus Width -	 16bit
LDT Bush Frequency -	 800Mhz (4 x FSB)
NB HT PLL Control -	 Manual
PLL High Speed Mode -	 High Speed
PLL Stability Calibration -	 00 (00 - 1F)

Memclock DRAM Frequency divider -	 166 (that give about 231MHz for the rams)
Refresh Period (Tref) -	 200 - 7.8us

1T/2T mem timing (Command Per Clock) -	 1T
*Read Preamble Time -	 5,5ns
Async Latency value -	 7ns*
R/W Queue Bypass Count -	 16x
Dynamic Iddle Counter -	 Disabled
IdleCycle Limit -	 256 cycles
Bypass Max -	 7
*Memory DQ Drive Strength -	 Not Reduced*
ODD divisor correct -	 Disabled
*DRAM  Drive Strength -	 Normal Drive*
DQS Hysteresis -	 Disabled
Burst20pt -	 Disabled
Digital Locked Loop (DLL) -	 Enabled
Disable Jitter -	 Disabled
*DDR Memory Drive Strength -	 Nominal*
Dual DIMM -	 Auto
DLL Speed Override -	 Enabled
DLL Speed -	 High Speed

32 Byte Granularity -	 Disabled

currently running at 200MHz Mushkin Ehnanced PC3200 settings:
TCL - 2
TRAS - 6
TRCD - 2
TRP - 2
TRRD - 2
TRC - 8
*TRFC - 24
TRWT - 2
TWTR - 2*
TWR - 2
2,72V

What I aim at is this:
1) I would like to know how best set the timings (mainly the ones in bold)
2) I would like to know, what settings to relax fist, when I hit a wall with pushing clock up (IIRC at 216MHz first problems arise with the 2-2-2-6 settings)


PS. TWTR set to 1 - no chance in speed, so, useless 
TRWT set to 1 - and from 1610 we get to 1635MB/s  Not bad, not bad 
TRFC - when set to 9 the ram did not made it and the mobo is just desperately beeping. Settings 16, 14 and 12 works, but absolutely no increase (and no decrease either) in speed. 11 is tested right now in Prime95 and looks like it is holding well...

According to the french tweakers ( http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html ) it should be:
optimal TRAS = TCL + TRCD + 2 ( in this case then 6 )
optimal TRC = TRAS + TRP ( in this case then 8 )
...and the TREF the bigger the better. That make sense, because the faster the ram need to be refreshed, the less time remain for CPU to access it... But it is the TREF setting named in this mobo as TRFC...?

Also I'm very interesed about te *Memory DQ Drive Strength* setting - they write in this overclock quite:
http://digilander.libero.it/ing.tripodina/Overclocking_Guide_CrossFire_Xpress3200.pdf
...that setting Not reduced if good for CPUs with CG and D revision/stepping. On the other hand, for CPUs with revision/stepping E should be the drive strenght lowered to reach maximum overclock. For example with Samsung TCCD 512MB ram and revision/stepping E is necessary to lower the *Memory DQ Drive Strength* to 50%.

So the million dollar question is, what revision/stepping my Opteron 148 have:
http://ax2.old-cans.com/grouper/Opty148_2.htm
...to me this looks like as revision E, so the lowering of the DQ Drive Strenght should be in order...?


PS2. Trying first little steps by overclocking it and I hit wall right away... 210MHz did not boot to Win, 209 will, but never finish even SuperPi 1M test, so... bad bad overclocking. I must do something very wrong...


----------



## trodas (Oct 11, 2013)

After following a Mushkin advice from their support forum to set loose timings first, I get nasty surprise. Loosening the timings to 3-3-3-8 TRC 13 and TRFC 18 cause bios lockup and mobo beeping desperately. I quess that, like VIA, the CAS 3 is probably no-go on the RX480 chipset 

So, this settings works fine:






There is Everest report about the rams:





...and I tried the relaxed settings into the AMD64Tweaker (getting tired of setting the bios and bricking the mobo):

Set 3-3-3-8 TRC 14 and TRFC 18 - immediate lockup, total freeze.
Set just TCL to 3 - immediate lockup, total freeze.
...
So I tried TCL 2.5 setting (just this) - and it seems to work, worked for half of sec, till I tried to move my cursor to set the another settings to 3... to get relaxed timings.

The mainboard seems refuse to accept anything bellow TCL 2 at this point. But with TCCD rams I used it at 2,5-3-3-7 TRC 16 and TRFC 18! That is nuts. No drive strenght (Memory DQ Drive Strength, DRAM Drive Strength and DDR Memory Drive Strength) changed from default.

Beats me.

Could be that the *NB HTT PLL Control* set to High speed and also the *PLL High Speed Mode* set to High Speed predetermine that nothing under TCL 2 is acceptable? Nop... it freezed when I disable both of these settings as well


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

I think Mushkin abandoned this thread. My post from 2013 hasn't been answered


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2015)

Well to be fair, you probably know the answer by now anyway, had you have looked at the time you posted in 2013 you would have seen that the guy has not posted since 2011.  If you don't you can always pop over to their forums and ask your questions there...........

http://poweredbymushkin.com/index.php/forum/index.html


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Well to be fair, you probably know the answer by now anyway, had you have looked at the time you posted in 2013 you would have seen that the guy has not posted since 2011.  If you don't you can always pop over to their forums and ask your questions there...........
> 
> http://poweredbymushkin.com/index.php/forum/index.html


Yeah I saw and I knew. should it still be stickied? just seemed off to have an abandoned sticky tht doesn't provide to any cause. That was my reasoning of posting at this hour Mr Tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2015)

Fair point, will "Un-Sticky" it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

Yea, sean and greg used to post alot here and helped with alot of people's settings, but once they left Mushkin no one else was assigned here.

You can still get good help over at Mushkin.


----------

